# ESP/LTD Stef B-8, 608B, LTD FM-408 Thread



## dowenprs

(Note: This thread was merged with Shawn's LTD8 thread)

Looks like ESP is coming out with and LTD 8 string for namm, wonder what the price will be like.















Peace

Dan


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

fuck the price. what's the rest of the guitar look like?


----------



## twiztedchild

ShawnFjellstad said:


> fuck the price. what's the rest of the guitar look like?


----------



## nikt

like whoreizone??


----------



## dowenprs

Well, that headstock is normally paired with the F guitar shape, so more than likely that. Could be a horizon though. Should be interesting, courious on the specs.


----------



## Apophis

yeah, where's the rest


----------



## ukfswmart

dowenprs said:


> Well, that headstock is normally paired with the F guitar shape ... courious on the specs.



+1


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

i don't like the f shape.


----------



## nikt

maybe there will be SRC8 also?? 

*crosses his fingers*


----------



## Apophis

yeah SCR8


----------



## Codyyy

Wow... honestly wasn't expecting another company to come out with a production 8.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

nikt said:


> maybe there will be SRC8 also??
> 
> *crosses his fingers*



+1

*sits and waits*


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit! fucking binding


----------



## Ze Kink

Oh my, I'm almost sure that I'd get an Sc607B, but now I'm not so sure. If that's over 27" scale, I think I might just get one.

ME WANT TEH PICS!!!11

I love ESP.


----------



## sakeido

Sweeeeeet


----------



## dowenprs

nikt said:


> maybe there will be SRC8 also??
> 
> *crosses his fingers*




Possible. ESP is building, or built, him an 8 string for their new album. I doubt it though. My guess would be this will be a fairly low end guitar. 700 or less would be my guess.

The first thing that came to my mind when i saw this picture was, is this an indication that they will be expanding their extended range guitar line up? As in possibly standard ltd 7's, or even bringing a ESP standard 7 over to the us? We'll see, i think this is a good sign though.


----------



## playstopause

Speculation time!


----------



## dowenprs

playstopause said:


> Speculation time!





 

It's fun though isn't it?


----------



## Mr. S

this should make things interesting  i hope they step up their 7 string production too, i'd love to see another M7


----------



## stuh84

I JUST DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN!

My prayers have been answered!

I sure as hell know what my next guitar is going to be


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

stuh84 said:


> I JUST DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN!
> 
> My prayers have been answered!
> 
> I sure as hell know what my next guitar is going to be



but you don't know what the body looks like.
what if its a huge penis or something?


----------



## Stitch

ESP players go in for that kinda thing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Stitch said:


> ESP players go in for that kinda thing.


----------



## stuh84

Hell yeah we do, I love the cock anyway, why the hell would I not want the ESP Ph8llice?


----------



## Stitch

Rep sir!


----------



## Krunch

I haven't played many ESPs to tell if I like them or not, but if it's a non-basswood 8 for a sub $800 price, I'll totally get one.


----------



## nikt

agathis for You Sir


----------



## GTR0B

Stitch said:


> ESP players go in for that kinda thing.



Hey buddy! Fuck. You.















 

But seriously. I'd kill for a F-208 or something of the sort. I can' justify forking out the moolah for a RG-2228.


----------



## Stitch

ESPlayer said:


> Hey buddy! Fuck. You.


----------



## stuh84

Stitch said:


> Rep sir!



W00T I'm on 3 bars 

Now who wants to touch me! I SAID WHO WANTS TO TOUCH ME!  

The idea of this guitar is making me so moist


----------



## Ze Kink

Can some wizard here try to see what the scale is, by comparing the fret spacing on the first frets or something


----------



## keithb

This is awesome. LTD means it should be somewhat affordable, and maybe another 8 string on the market will make Schecter consider the 8 string Hellraiser I've been dreaming about


----------



## Desecrated

I would sell my soul for a F-series 8-string.


----------



## twiztedchild

Desecrated said:


> I would sell my soul for a F-series 8-string.



 

for 700 or so I would get it


----------



## ukfswmart

An 8-string Hellraiser would weigh an absolute ton; the 7 is heavy enough as it is...


----------



## Scarpie

ok honestly, if esp is going to do this, the fucking thing better have a longer scale than the rg2228. but i doubt it will being that mnemic and Carpenter himself used the 7 at 27" scale and tuned to F#.


----------



## Justin Bailey

this is really awesome, if it's an F Series, I probably wont get it. But its so awesome to see some other companies taking the plunge, it's almost heart warming. It'd be sick if Ibanez came out with a cheaper 8, like an eight string equivalent of the 7321.


----------



## D-EJ915

ukfswmart said:


> An 8-string Hellraiser would weigh an absolute ton; the 7 is heavy enough as it is...


the neck would be 2" thick


----------



## Desecrated

ukfswmart said:


> An 8-string Hellraiser would weigh an absolute ton; the 7 is heavy enough as it is...



more mass, more tone


----------



## Apophis




----------



## yevetz

WHY THE FUCK I AM LIVING NOT IN THE FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE FUCKING NAMM IS!!!!!! BLYAT........SUKA...........NAHUY..........PIZDETZ.........YOBANIY V ROT..............


----------



## playstopause

Desecrated said:


> more mass, more tone



Wait until you-know-who contradicts you...


----------



## noodles

If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.


----------



## Popsyche

yevetz said:


> WHY THE FUCK I AM LIVING NOT IN THE FUCKING PLACE WHERE THE FUCKING NAMM IS!!!!!! BLYAT........SUKA...........NAHUY..........PIZDETZ.........YOBANIY V ROT..............



Vova! Go to this! 

Musikmesse Frankfurt -

This is NAMM's big brother! It's in Frankfurt, Germany! They let the public in!


----------



## Mr. S

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.


----------



## Popsyche

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.



I don't know who that is, but I'll hold you up so you can reach him!


----------



## noodles

Popsyche said:


> I don't know who that is, but I'll hold you up so you can reach him!



President of ESP Guitars. Thanks, Legolas.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Codyyy said:


> Wow... honestly wasn't expecting another company to come out with a production 8.


Actually, judging by the facty that ibanez horrendously underseastimated the popularity of their 8strings, and that 8strings have actually been a commercial success for ibanez, as in, a guitar that's innovative to mass produce, and has actually sold quite a lot more than they thought it ever would.

Hence, I can see ESP looking at it and going "shit, we need to get one out before ibanez completely dominates the market"

So, not surprising really to be honest!


----------



## yevetz

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i don't like the f shape.



Dude......you will play on a guitar or will dance with it in front of miror? 









Popsyche said:


> Vova! Go to this!
> 
> Musikmesse Frankfurt -
> 
> This is NAMM's big brother! It's in Frankfurt, Germany! They let the public in!



Thanks I know about this.......but it's really cheaper to get and live few days in USA that n European Union........also Namm is better. (but I know about both only by pics and vids  )


----------



## ibznorange

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.



and then i'll give him a hug, cause i love mah middle humbuckers


----------



## ibznorange

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, judging by the facty that ibanez horrendously underseastimated the popularity of their 8strings, and that 8strings have actually been a commercial success for ibanez, as in, a guitar that's innovative to mass produce, and has actually sold quite a lot more than they thought it ever would.
> 
> Hence, I can see ESP looking at it and going "shit, we need to get one out before ibanez completely dominates the market"
> 
> So, not surprising really to be honest!



Same with the s7320. The ibanez rep that the guy at the shop talked to was SOO suprised that they've both been on excessive backorders. Maybe these SOB's will learn


----------



## technomancer

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.



+1 I'll help in the hunt and provide a second


----------



## noodles

ibznorange said:


> and then i'll give him a hug, cause i love mah middle humbuckers



But no neck pickup? Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Zoltta

If they came out with an LTD SC 8 i will trade my SC607 in for cash and get one


----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.


middle pickup only


----------



## Desecrated

yevetz said:


> Dude......you will play on a guitar or will dance with it in front of miror?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHa, that's my new sign. Best comment so far.


----------



## Lucky Seven

an F series would be <3<3<3<3


----------



## yevetz

ibznorange said:


> and then i'll give him a hug, cause i love mah middle humbuckers



Just try to imagine this "ibznorange huging that guy and noodles kickin his dick"


----------



## D-EJ915

yevetz said:


> Just try to imagine this "ibznorange huging that guy and noodles kickin his dick"


now that's a threesome I don't need to see


----------



## yevetz

Fuck I really exited about it


----------



## Metal Ken

7 Dying Trees said:


> Actually, judging by the facty that ibanez horrendously underseastimated the popularity of their 8strings, and that 8strings have actually been a commercial success for ibanez, as in, a guitar that's innovative to mass produce, and has actually sold quite a lot more than they thought it ever would.
> 
> Hence, I can see ESP looking at it and going "shit, we need to get one out before ibanez completely dominates the market"
> 
> So, not surprising really to be honest!



Now we just need schecter in there to make 8 strings for MEN.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.


I bet it does hqave the middle pickup


----------



## D-EJ915

Metal Ken said:


> Now we just need schecter in there to make 8 strings for MEN.


more like guys who don't like good guitars 

 but a 2" thick neck I do not need


----------



## yevetz

Where did you get that pic?


----------



## Metal Ken

D-EJ915 said:


> more like guys who don't like good guitars
> 
> but a 2" thick neck I do not need



Guys who like guitars designed by gods for gods ;p


----------



## MatthewK

yevetz said:


> Where did you get that pic?




MySpace.com - ESP Guitars - 33 - Male - North Hollywood, California - www.myspace.com/espcustomguitars


It's the background for ESP's myspace profile. 

I think it'd have been bad ass if they made an 8 with the cockstock.


----------



## Justin Bailey

MatthewK said:


> I think it'd have been bad ass if they made an 8 with the cockstock.



+1, can you imagine an... h308


----------



## TomAwesome

Fantastic! I'm not getting _too_ excited until I see specs, though. Maybe the extra width is throwing me off, but looking at those first few frets, I really doubt it's more than a 27" scale. Even a 28.625" scale would probably be enough for me to try to get one, though.


----------



## ukfswmart

Desecrated said:


> more mass, more tone



Pfft! Try telling that to Doug at Blackmachine


----------



## Blexican

The headstock looks extremely promising, but I'm betting they're gonna fuck it up in some way or another.


----------



## XEN

Blexican said:


> The headstock looks extremely promising, but I'm betting they're gonna fuck it up in some way or another.


Yeah, 22 frets....  That would suck balls.


----------



## D-EJ915

urklvt said:


> Yeah, 22 frets....  That would suck balls.


should have 20 + the amount of strings


----------



## Blexican

urklvt said:


> Yeah, 22 frets....  That would suck balls.



22 frets, 26.5 inch scale, and a middle EMG 81-7.


----------



## Cool711

^Or a 4 string double strung.


----------



## D-EJ915

Blexican said:


> 22 frets, 26.5 inch scale, and a middle EMG 81-7.


no no wait...

22" scale, 20 frets and 5!! single coils 

*JAM WITH ME NOWWW!!!*


----------



## TomAwesome

I just went into Photoshop and superimposed this headstock on top of a SC607B headstock, and it really looks like we have another 27"er here


----------



## Popsyche

yevetz said:


> Thanks I know about this.......but it's really cheaper to get and live few days in USA that n European Union........also Namm is better. (but I know about both only by pics and vids  )



I've been to both, and NAMM is not better. Messe is larger and has way more stuff, and no more money. Anaheim is expensive! Also, you can smoke in the Messe! You can't smoke anywhere in California!


----------



## D-EJ915

Popsyche said:


> I've been to both, and NAMM is not better. Messe is larger and has way more stuff, and no more money. Anaheim is expensive! Also, you casn smoke in the Messe! You can't smoke anywhere in California!


because smoking sucks giant donkey dicks!

I agree though, Musikmesse gets all the cool shit not available in the US, they had the fucking Takamizawa angel there last year


----------



## Popsyche

D-EJ915 said:


> because smoking sucks giant donkey dicks!
> 
> I agree though, Musikmesse gets all the cool shit not available in the US, they had the fucking Takamizawa angel there last year



No Jeff, sucking giant donkey dicks is much different!  

That's OK, I don't do either. Vova on the other hand, does one of those things!


----------



## Thraine

the name of the 8 string is the FM-408 and its going to be around $1000
it will be at NAMM


----------



## Desecrated

Thraine said:


> the name of the 8 string is the FM-408 and its going to be around $1000
> it will be at NAMM



source? Link?


----------



## Thraine

Can't give a link since the price list is on my computer. My source is ESP guitars themselves.


----------



## twiztedchild

FM isnt that a maple top? or am I dumb?  also $1000 isnt that bad, when it comes out I may look into geting it.


----------



## slake moth

Thraine said:


> the name of the 8 string is the FM-408 and its going to be around $1000
> it will be at NAMM




Street or MSRP?


----------



## keithb

If that's MSRP, color me excited.


----------



## Desecrated

Thraine said:


> Can't give a link since the price list is on my computer. My source is ESP guitars themselves.



Scan it and post it  

Any info on scale or specs ?


----------



## technomancer

Hmmmm FM-408... there aren't currently any FM models so I wonder what it will be like 

The F-400FM is the insect-like flame maple one, but it has a matching flamed headstock, which that clearly doesn't have. I've actually got something I'm curious about at NAMM now


----------



## eleven59

It'd be insanely badass if it was a V (but unlikely  )

I'm not likely to buy one, but hopefully it's not hideous 

I can't wait for the start of the 2008 Custom Shop Gallery


----------



## D-EJ915

apparently ESP has a lot of new shit for NAMM, or the mod says on the myspace site.

Signing Session: Friday 1/18/08, 2:00 - 2:45PM
- Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)
- Jon Donais (Shadows Fall)

Live Performance Clinic: Friday 1/18/08, 4:00PM
- Alexi Laiho with Janne Wirman (Children of Bodom)

Live Performance Clinic: Friday 1/18/08, 5:00PM
- George Lynch

Anaheim Hilton Pulse Lounge: Evening of Friday 1/18/08 (Invite Only Event)
- Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)
- George Lynch

Signing Session: Saturday 1/19/08, 12:00 - 1:30PM
- Rob Arnold (Chimaira)
- Matt Devries (Chimaira)
- Jon Donais (Shadows Fall)
- Michael Amott (Arch Enemy)
- Will Adler (Lamb of God)

Signing Session: Saturday 1/19/08, 1:45 - 3:00PM
- Stef Carpenter (Deftones)
- Michael Wilton (Queensrÿche)
- Gus G. (Firewind)
- Wayne Static (Static-X)
- Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)

Live Performance Clinic: Saturday 1/19/08, 4:00PM
- George Lynch

Live Performance Clinic: Saturday 1/19/08, 5:00PM
- Alexi Laiho with Janne Wirman (Children of Bodom)

Throughout the show (1/17 - 1/20)...
Live clinics by Tommy Bolan and Prashant Aswani!


----------



## sakeido

Ugh its a forest model? Awww  well I hope they have some other cool guitars coming out


----------



## twiztedchild

sakeido said:


> Ugh its a forest model? Awww  well I hope they have some other cool guitars coming out



Forest?


----------



## playstopause

"Forest" is the name of the model.

ESP Forest G - Guitar Palace Berlin


----------



## technomancer

Hopefully it looks like the model you posted


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## technomancer

Meh...

blank board > offset dots > ohm


----------



## Groff

Holy crap!


----------



## zimbloth

Man, will you people stop bitching about the theoretical specs? You sound like complete tools. Be thankful ESP is releasing an 8-string at an affordable price. Who cares if the specs don't match up exactly to what you'd want? Let me reiterate: who gives a shit? Every time a company releases a new 7 or 8, instead of people being grateful, they bitch and moan that it's not exactly what they would have done. If the fact it has binding, EMGs, F-series, trem/no trem, etc bothers you... I'll PM you Mike Sherman's phone # and so you can order one, then move on with your life. 

I love these types of threads, until the bitching over specs starts


----------



## guitarplayerone

I wonder what wood it will be made of...


----------



## Desecrated

guitarplayerone said:


> I wonder what wood it will be made of...



agathis


----------



## technomancer

zimbloth said:


> Man, will you people stop bitching about the theoretical specs? You sound like complete tools. Be thankful ESP is releasing an 8-string at an affordable price. Who cares if the specs don't match up exactly to what you'd want? Let me reiterate: who gives a shit? Every time a company releases a new 7 or 8, instead of people being grateful, they bitch and moan that it's not exactly what they would have done. If the fact it has binding, EMGs, F-series, trem/no trem, etc bothers you... I'll PM you Mike Sherman's phone # and so you can order one, then move on with your life.



+1 It's awesome they're making one of these, I can't wait to see the actual specs. The inlay thing was just a personal preference, I wouldn't bitch about whatever they do  I think that body type is bad as hell for an eight string


----------



## slake moth

The image has been updated:


----------



## B Lopez

I _love_ the Forest model. I hope it's released as that model.

edit: Erm, oh well. Still cool that theres a handful of companies releasing/producing 8s.


----------



## Krunch

Seriously. Another production 8, weighing in at likely half the price of a 2228, I don't care what they do, I'm just glad it will exist.

Edit: that picture looks like the Horizon shape.


----------



## D-EJ915

Desecrated said:


> agathis


if it's a 4 series it'll be mahogany (or alder)


whoaa shit!!

you can put me on the list for ordering one


----------



## Desecrated

slake moth said:


> The image has been updated:



            

2 8-strings


----------



## technomancer

Sweet jesus fuck TWO OF THEM!

Hmmm looks like its not a Forest either 

Teasing bastards


----------



## Krunch

Welp. That's all I needed. Put me down for 2.


----------



## zimbloth

Oh they're releasing the SRC8 too. Neat. That'll probably be around $2800 USD but still cool. The LTD one looks promising too. I'm personally not interested in these but I'm very pleased they exist. ESP always seems to 'get it'.


----------



## Ext789

haha thats awesome how no one expected two but there they are! very cool


----------



## Abhorred

Can't wait to see the rest; I sure hope the pickups are good (and in a reasonable position *grumble*).


----------



## Desecrated

zimbloth said:


> Oh they're releasing the SRC8 too. Neat. That'll probably be around $2800 USD but still cool. The LTD one looks promising too. I'm personally not interested in these but I'm very pleased they exist. ESP always seems to 'get it'.



Why do you estimate such high price ?


----------



## Abhorred

Desecrated said:


> Why do you estimate such high price ?



It's roughly in line with other ESP prices, and I can't imagine they'll be making too many of the SRCs.

Same reason that the 2228 is so much more expensive than the 1527, really.

EDIT: But I do really wish the 2228 was a few hundred cheaper, especially for a basswood/non-endorser guitar.


----------



## zimbloth

Because his signature model 7 costs $2399? It's an "ESP" not an LTD. ESP signature models generally run between $1999-2999 USD. The only exception being the Max Cavalera model because it's so bare bones ($1699 I think).


----------



## sakeido

The ESP Signature Series guitars are really, really expensive. The baritone 7 is about $2500 if I remember right. But, it is almost a given that there will be a LTD version of that guitar, for probably more like $950. I gotta say - I am pretty jacked for these!


----------



## Desecrated

SC-607B costs 1700 in europe, Didn't know it was so expensive in the states. Sorry


----------



## D-EJ915

also it'll cost more because of the hardware, I mean, 8-string bridges aren't just easy-to-buy off the shelf parts


----------



## zimbloth

Desecrated said:


> SC-607B costs 1700 in europe, Didn't know it was so expensive in the states. Sorry



No. Dude, the SC607B is an LTD, it costs $900 here. I'm talking about the *ESP* Stephen Carpenter models, be it the B7 (baritone) or the Stef 7 (25.5). Those cost around $2400 USD.


----------



## Adam

Desecrated said:


> SC-607B costs 1700 in europe, Didn't know it was so expensive in the states. Sorry


 




We're talking about ESP not LTD.

Anyway, as long as the frets are fairly close to Ibanez's size or larger, I'm definetly going to purchase one


----------



## Desecrated

sorry again. It's listed as an esp/ltd on thomann, I just assumed it was an esp for that price. 
Then LTD are expensive as hell in europe.


----------



## Sponge

Excellent!! I shouldn't get ahead of myself being a lefty, but ESP/LTD do make a lot of models lefty. Glad to see more variety than those ugly RG2228's as well. Hopefully Schecter gets on the ball too, their guitars are just siiiick.


----------



## Despised_0515

fuck the 8, I say they should bust out more sevens other than the SCs!


----------



## Variant

Meh... it's cool that they're doing them but I can almost feel the fat ESP/LTD necks looking at these pics. I'll stick with what I got.


----------



## Rick

Interesting.


----------



## Decipher

Variant said:


> Meh... it's cool that they're doing them but I can almost feel the fat ESP/LTD necks looking at these pics. I'll stick with what I got.


Good on ESP for stepping up as usual.  I don't know if I'm that interested in one personally (not too big a fan of ESP) but by looking at the SC8, that headstock with it being 8 in-line, how fucking long/massive is that headstock going to be!!??!!!  Good lord....


----------



## twiztedchild

Variant said:


> Meh... it's cool that they're doing them but I can almost feel the fat ESP/LTD necks looking at these pics. I'll stick with what I got.



yep, I am DIFENTLY Going to try and get one of those


----------



## GiantBaba

Can't wait to see the full pictures. It's cool that they're doing a new Steph Carpenter too.


----------



## yevetz

Popsyche said:


> I've been to both, and NAMM is not better. Messe is larger and has way more stuff, and no more money. Anaheim is expensive! Also, you can smoke in the Messe! You can't smoke anywhere in California!



Anyway I have more 300$ debt for 2127....so I am not going anywhere this year 



slake moth said:


> The image has been updated:



:masturbatingreallyhard:


----------



## Elijah

i wish the rg228 had that bridge instead of that trem lookin thing it's got. i'd like to see the specs on this new fm8 though...


----------



## TomAwesome

slake moth said:


> The image has been updated:



Yay!! I'd still rather have a 28.625" scale, but if the other specs are good, and the prices are decent (I've already given up on the SC unless they make an LTD version) I may have to pick one up.


----------



## yevetz

TomAwesome said:


> Fantastic! I'm not getting _too_ excited until I see specs, though. Maybe the extra width is throwing me off, but looking at those first few frets, I really doubt it's more than a 27" scale. Even a 28.625" scale would probably be enough for me to try to get one, though.



yeah I think that 28.5" would be better.....

EDIT: When is namm ?


----------



## FortePenance

Yevetz, Winter Namm is sometime in January. Summer Namm is sometime in July or something. Sorry, don't know exact dates, but I'm across the pond anyway. 

That SRC headstock looks schweet.


----------



## GiantBaba




----------



## twiztedchild

GiantBaba said:


>


----------



## zimbloth

Cool man. I see there'll be 3 new models then. A production 8 with an ebony board, sweet.


----------



## stuh84

I just came in my little panties


----------



## ibznorange

GiantBaba said:


>


:melt:
do want!!


----------



## Aaron

Good thing ive waited on my next guitar, i now know what it is.


----------



## Drache713

HOLY HELL, those are fucking NICE! I much perfer the FM over the SC's. And just when I had my mind made up to get an XPT707...


----------



## yevetz

Where did you get this pics?


----------



## ibznorange

Aaron said:


> Good thing ive waited on my next guitar, i now know what it is.



yeppp. i was thinking Xiphos 7 but nope


----------



## Drache713

ibznorange said:


> yeppp. i was thinking Xiphos 7 but nope


I still think the XPT707 is gonna be my next guitar, but you're right, this really makes me question that. To 8 or not to 8...


----------



## Desecrated

3!!! 3!!!!!!!!! 3!

GOD DAMMIT BOYS THERE IS 3 OF THEM !

I'm not even going to try and guess prices this time 
Does any of you have any suggestions ?


----------



## yevetz




----------



## GiantBaba

yevetz said:


> Where did you get this pics?



ESP message board. A member there found them on the ESP MySpace from what I can tell.


----------



## guitarplayerone

I'm still waiting on the RC7 from the last NAMM...

I would much rather take a custom (or the Ibanez and put a kahler on it)

I'm also surprised nobody on here has done that yet- its even got the locking nut...


----------



## twiztedchild

yevetz said:


>



+1


----------



## Desecrated

sorry this deserves its own thread MORE 2008 MODELS - ESP Guitars Message Board


----------



## twiztedchild

GiantBaba said:


> ESP message board. A member there found them on the ESP MySpace from what I can tell.


Yes the Myspace page for ESP/LTD did upload these pics today I think.


----------



## Aaron

Now wheres schecters 8, i know they have to have one!


----------



## Desecrated

Aaron said:


> Now wheres schecters 8, i know they have to have one!



8-strings isen't retro  
But forget about that now, let's focus on the good news.


----------



## auxioluck

Damn it. I just got over my GAS for an Ibby 8.....Thanks ESP...


----------



## InTheRavensName

:| where's the new Amott sig

 the 8s, one will be my next ERG


----------



## Aaron

We now have an extreme GAS outbreak on SS.org, run for your lives!


----------



## ibznorange

seriously!
this is awful


----------



## Aaron

Im feel in debt just by looking at the fucking things


----------



## yevetz

Aaron said:


> Im feel in debt just by looking at the fucking things



Same here


----------



## Aaron

I know exactly whats gonna happen, it happens every time i want somthing really bad. So i get compltely hammered and hold the the mouse at the purchase button, eventually i get so wasted i lose all my care and click the mouse. It works every time. It really works because there is no turning back


----------



## twiztedchild

Aaron said:


> I know exactly whats gonna happen, it happens every time i want somthing really bad. So i get compltely hammered and hold the the mouse at the purchase button, eventually i get so wasted i lose all my care and click the mouse. It works every time. It really works because there is no turning back





maybe i should do that


----------



## ibznorange

i just convince myself it builds credit, which it does, never missed a payment, but goddamn do i hate being in debt. soon as i get out, SC608B slammin me back down


----------



## Aaron

I always tell myself....."Aaron you could die tomorrow or next week, you need to buy this while you still can".


----------



## yevetz

Aaron said:


> I always tell myself....."Aaron you could die tomorrow or next week, you need to buy this while you still can".





EDIT: Hey isn't FM means Flamed Maple? (I mean the body top)


----------



## InTheRavensName

that headstock on the H really suits the 8

I hate the headstock on the H 6ers, but the 8 

phwoar


----------



## Desecrated

You know what I was thinking, Ibanez should strike back hard and just release 2 signature 8-string models, the dino and the meshuggah, just to fuck with ESP.


----------



## GiantBaba

yevetz said:


> EDIT: Hey isn't FM means Flamed Maple? (I mean the body top)



F for the headstock shape, M for the body shape

edit: though it seems to have a carved top, which would make it an H...hmm


----------



## yevetz

Desecrated said:


> You know what I was thinking, Ibanez should strike back hard and just release 2 signature 8-string models, the dino and the meshuggah, just to fuck with ESP.







GiantBaba said:


> F for the headstock shape, M for the body shape
> 
> edit: though it seems to have a carved top, which would make it an H...hmm



Shit


----------



## Aaron

Desecrated said:


> You know what I was thinking, Ibanez should strike back hard and just release 2 signature 8-string models, the dino and the meshuggah, just to fuck with ESP.



That would be happyland


----------



## Desecrated

Or fender should surprise everybody and release a 8-string yngwie scalloped maple neck. Just to see the faces of those darn traditionalists.


----------



## GiantBaba

Ibanez should release an 8-string Xiphos in that dark red color that Dino has on his Xiphos. I would absolutely buy that.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Damn, i now all of a sudden want an 8 string


----------



## Desecrated

GiantBaba said:


> Ibanez should release an 8-string Xiphos in that dark red color that Dino has on his Xiphos. I would absolutely buy that.



Yeah that's true, and then the 30" scale meshuggah model, because I think there is a lot of people who wants that long scale.


----------



## jrf8

Desecrated said:


> You know what I was thinking, Ibanez should strike back hard and just release 2 signature 8-string models, the dino and the meshuggah, just to fuck with ESP.




this is a wow for a first post, dino is actually getting a sig 8string this year, same as the rg228 but nrck through, blackouts and dark brazilian rose wood.

as for esp, the black steph ltd will come out first,its neck thru- with rose wood, the esp 8s all have rosewood except for the non ltd steph8. the fm8 will follow after the ltd and then the steph "esp" 8 will show up around fall 08, the scal specs goe like this supossidly, the fm8 is 25.5, the ltd steph8 is 28 ans so is the esp steph, next year they will have an extended range steph with a 30.5 in scale.

the steph ltd i bet will be around 999$ street and $1500 retail.

the fm8 will go for around the same, unless they ended up taking the bolt on idea instead of neck thru, if its a bolt on it will be around $799-899

the esp steph8 will go for 3500$

steph has a see thru green one with a string thru tune-o-matic and a h/h/s non active pick ups not sure what type.


----------



## twiztedchild

John_Strychnine said:


> Damn, i now all of a sudden want an 8 string



 
about 4 hours ago


----------



## Aaron

Desecrated said:


> Or fender should surprise everybody and release a 8-string yngwie scalloped maple neck. Just to see the faces of those darn traditionalists.




Or maybe they might try voodoo to put a spell on inovation


----------



## slake moth

Desecrated said:


> You know what I was thinking, Ibanez should strike back hard and just release 2 signature 8-string models, the dino and the meshuggah, just to fuck with ESP.



Competition rules.


----------



## GiantBaba

jrf8 said:


> the scal specs goe like this supossidly, the fm8 is 25.5, the ltd steph8 is 28 ans so is the esp steph, next year they will have an extended range steph with a 30.5 in scale.



That's gonna make some people happy and royally piss off some others



jrf8 said:


> the steph ltd i bet will be around 999$ street and $1500 retail.
> 
> the fm8 will go for around the same, unless they ended up taking the bolt on idea instead of neck thru, if its a bolt on it will be around $799-899
> 
> the esp steph8 will go for 3500$



That's about what I would have guessed all around.


----------



## Desecrated

jrf8 said:


> this is a wow for a first post, dino is actually getting a sig 8string this year, same as the rg228 but nrck through, blackouts and dark brazilian rose wood.
> 
> as for esp, the black steph ltd will come out first,its neck thru- with rose wood, the esp 8s all have rosewood except for the non ltd steph8. the fm8 will follow after the ltd and then the steph "esp" 8 will show up around fall 08, the scal specs goe like this supossidly, the fm8 is 25.5, the ltd steph8 is 28 ans so is the esp steph, next year they will have an extended range steph with a 30.5 in scale.
> 
> the steph ltd i bet will be around 999$ street and $1500 retail.
> 
> the fm8 will go for around the same, unless they ended up taking the bolt on idea instead of neck thru, if its a bolt on it will be around $799-899
> 
> the esp steph8 will go for 3500$
> 
> steph has a see thru green one with a string thru tune-o-matic and a h/h/s non active pick ups not sure what type.



I don't want to sound rude or so, But how do you know that, do you have any info to link to ?


----------



## Desecrated

Aaron said:


> Or maybe they might try voodoo to put a spell on inovation



Maybe the reversed flying v in a 9-string version.


----------



## Desecrated

If the fm8 is 25.5 I'm going with low A to high G tuning.

Another idea; if It wont cost more then 900 dollars you can buy one and have somebody like roter custom do a 28.625" neck for you and still be under the price of the ibanez.


----------



## jrf8

Desecrated said:


> I don't want to sound rude or so, But how do you know that, do you have any info to link to ?



im not really a big deftones fan but i know this dude that has done some guitar tch work and as far as i know thats the rumor or the scoop, hopefully most of it is true, they should offer the fm8 in 3 or 4 different scales, 8 string electric playing is its own seperate beast, the scale length varies from person to person, im building a 27.5 scale 8 right now, that scale suits me the best. i think with an 8 it would be best to go with a mahogony neck with a maple stripe support thru the middle, with mahogany or alder sides.

ill be attending namm and ill take pics off all 8's i come across.


----------



## Aaron

Desecrated said:


> If the fm8 is 25.5 I'm going with low A to high G tuning.
> 
> Another idea; if It wont cost more then 900 dollars you can buy one and have somebody like roter custom do a 28.625" neck for you and still be under the price of the ibanez.



Lets all hope its under $1000

Im gonna hit the hay dudes, ill talk with ya tomorrow


----------



## Ishan

jrf8 said:


> the fm8 is 25.5



That would explain why there's 2 models, one for high A one for low F#  I can't wait to see them IRL!


----------



## twiztedchild

Ishan said:


> That would explain why there's 2 models, one for high A one for low F#  I can't wait to see them IRL!



there is two FM 8s?


----------



## Desecrated

twiztedchild said:


> there is two FM 8s?


----------



## stuh84

Erm, that isn't because of different tunings, just like the ESP and the LTD SC607's aren't in different tunings....


----------



## XEN

I sincerely doubt we're talking about different scale lengths between models. I'm thinking strictly price point. The FM will be cheaper than the 608 probably by a couple hundred, and the Stef, well, it's not getting added to my collection any time soon.


----------



## Blexican

I'd probably go after the SC-608B just because there might be a chance of the scale length being more appropriate for an 8-string. Especially if the standard scale length they're going by is 27".


----------



## twiztedchild

Desecrated said:


>



 the other guitar is the FM8, these are the SC608s or what ever they are called


----------



## Desecrated

Look really close at the pickups, headstocks and fretboard.


----------



## jrf8

Desecrated said:


>



actually, sc and non sc just distinguish the ltd from the esp, the b is for baritone, there baritone meaning a 28 scale


----------



## XEN

False. 607B is 27". I doubt the 608B will be any different.


----------



## twiztedchild

Desecrated said:


> Look really close at the pickups, headstocks and fretboard.



EMGs? Ebony? and what, 8 strings?


----------



## TomAwesome

I overlapped them in Photoshop, and holy hell, the Stef models' scale lengths are exactly one fret longer than the FM-408's. Now I guess the question is if we have a 27" and a longer one or a shorter one. That first picture of the thread (the FM) did seem to show a 27" scale guitar, though...

[action=TomAwesome]is hopeful for a longer scale length[/action]


----------



## GiantBaba

urklvt said:


> False. 607B is 27". I doubt the 608B will be any different.



jrf8 claims to have the inside scoop that the SC 8's will in fact be 28" scale


----------



## twiztedchild

TomAwesome said:


> I overlapped them in Photoshop, and holy hell, the Stef models' scale lengths are exactly one fret longer than the FM-408's. Now I guess the question is if we have a 27" and a longer one or a shorter one. That first picture of the thread (the FM) did seem to show a 27" scale guitar, though...
> 
> [action=TomAwesome]is hopeful for a longer scale length[/action]



thats cool I, IMO, dont think the scale would bug me

[action=twiztedchild]is wishing He had money[/action]


----------



## XEN

GiantBaba said:


> jrf8 claims to have the inside scoop that the SC 8's will in fact be 28" scale


Well, I'm all for it, I like the 28.625" scale, but his rationale for the nomenclature was misappropriated, inside scoop or not.


----------



## GiantBaba

urklvt said:


> rationale for the nomenclature was misappropriated,



my brain just exploded


----------



## TomAwesome

twiztedchild said:


> thats cool I, IMO, dont think the scale would bug me[/action]



Hehe, well I tune down to low Eb and beyond, so I'm a bit pickier  I think 28.625" would probably be about the optimal compromise between letting me tune that low without ridiculous gauges and not making my high strings unusable.


----------



## zimbloth

I hope it's 27". I've had zero problems in F# w/ 27", and I think something above 28" would be unfair to those who may want to tune up (perhaps G-C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C-F or ADGCFADG). I also find the frets are far enough apart as is. That's why long scales should have fanned frets. Since these don't, I really hope it's 27.


----------



## ibznorange

i gotta agree with nick. while i <3 me some 28.685 and such, you gotta consider those whackos that wanna tune up :mesometimes:


----------



## nikt

it's signature model. and Stef is tunning down so he rather don't care about those that will tune it up


----------



## XEN

GiantBaba said:


> my brain just exploded


LOL I always say, it's better to be a sesquipedalian than an ultracrepidarian.

I agree with Nick, 27" is good for 8s, the Ibby feels great at that scale, but I did the photoshop test too and there is a distinct 1 fret difference, as mentioned. I added the 607B to the mix and it looks like the FM is 25.5" and the Bs are 27". Kinda disappointing about the FM. I have refused to buy the 607 on the principle that I will not have some guy's name inlaid in my fretboard. Looks like I'm back to pining for the Ibby.


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## XEN

RaCh said:


> FM 408 is 25.5
> Take a measure tool in Photoshop (as a reference,i take a side of an EMF pickup-height of an pickup,which equals on 707 and 808 models,and equals 1.5 inches...after that,i just measure it,and measure lenght of an 8 string,from nut to bridge...after some simply calculations-voila!25.5...)...


----------



## plyta

RaCh said:


> FM 408 is 25.5...



WHY?!


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn, and I had gotten my hopes up for a longer scale. I guess it's still worth waiting for the rest of the specs, though. I wouldn't mind stringing up with an extra high Ab.


----------



## jrf8

urklvt said:


> False. 607B is 27". I doubt the 608B will be any different.



sc### meant ltd model and steph# meant esp. same as the baritones. sc##b steph#b


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## plyta

Carpenter's guitars are generaly good.  

But no normal neck pickup, cheesy controls layout and MONSTRUOS in line 8 peg-head is a big no-no for me.  

I'd rather add some more $ and get a fully custom made guitar with my own specs instead of buying an instrument which has some annoying details with someones name attached to it.


----------



## GTR0B

Holy. Freakin'. Crap  

This has restored my faith in ESP's. I think one of those SC-608B's will be on order for me soon.

I can't wait for what else they have been working on!


----------



## XEN

jrf8 said:


> sc### meant ltd model and steph# meant esp. same as the baritones. sc##b steph#b


 Yeah, uh, I got that, and in the case of B for Baritone it was and still is 27".


----------



## Nick

madre de dios!! i just found this thread those 8s are insane and 1 of them will be mine oh yes its time to find some funds


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

So we have the choice of a 25.5 scale 8, or an 8 with a decent scale length and a pickup config that not too many people (including myself) are fond of. So, these 8's may possibly be a big flop, and bye bye ERG's... At least that's my prediction, although the SC models do sell really well, I hear the pickup beef all the time. I think I'd rather snag an Ibby 8... Anyone have any idea how routing the Ibby 8s bridge for a Kahler would be?


----------



## Desecrated

plyta said:


> Carpenter's guitars are generaly good.
> 
> But no normal neck pickup, cheesy controls layout and MONSTRUOS in line 8 peg-head is a big no-no for me.
> 
> I'd rather add some more $ and get a fully custom made guitar with my own specs instead of buying an instrument which has some annoying details with someones name attached to it.



I have to agree, You can get a really good custom for 3500 us dollar.


----------



## nikt

That guitar is not going to cost 3,5k

DCGL has B7 for 2,5k and the list price is also 3,5k. You can also get used one for a bit less

where You can buy such a long high e string?? :/


----------



## sakeido

Looking at that thread, I see a couple guitars I want. The F408 and Jon Donais sig! Man ESP kicks ass at putting out appealing guitars.


----------



## plyta

JJ Rodriguez said:


> ... Anyone have any idea how routing the Ibby 8s bridge for a Kahler would be?



Because 2228 has a blocked floyd bridge it may even need filling original routing to get enough bearing surface for the 4 kahlers mounting screws as kahlers need really not much routing (only 1 inch deep).

6 string kahler routing template






paperboard shows what surface you need for good support, and area inside is for springs and stuff - 1 inch deep.


----------



## dissident

GAS


----------



## Ishan

I truely hope they didn't make the mistake of using a 27" scale. There's so many people ranting about the RG2228 short scale on the internet it's scary (not counting those who didn't tried it, I hate people ranting about something they didn't at least tried once), I hope they'd listened and at least made it 28" scale  If the specs are great I might buy one 
The middle pickup thing don't bother me at all, I rarely use the neck pickup, even for clean, too bassy for me. I'm a middle single coil kinda guy (or a good inner coil HH combination)
Let's wait and see


----------



## D-EJ915

GiantBaba said:


> F for the headstock shape, M for the body shape
> 
> edit: though it seems to have a carved top, which would make it an H...hmm



it stands for fucking magical


----------



## Metal Ken

25.5" scale 8 string? haha, yes \m/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Ishan said:


> I truely hope they didn't make the mistake of using a 27" scale. There's so many people ranting about the RG2228 short scale on the internet it's scary (not counting those who didn't tried it, I hate people ranting about something they didn't at least tried once), I hope they'd listened and at least made it 28" scale



I'd be happy with 27", since everyone here is saying it's 25.5". I know I won't get one at 25.5.


----------



## Ishan

Yea it'll satisfy all those high A guys


----------



## drawnQ

definitely getting the sig. stef model 8 string.
i currently have a sig. stef 6 string and absolutely love it


----------



## thedownside

i always wanted one of the stef 6's, the green one


----------



## Krunch

I'll probably pick up the LTD Stef. Inline 8 headstocks are nice  And it will feel/sound different than my RG8 and different is good.

If the FM is 25.5, that's pretty cool for the people who want to go higher. Affordable options rule.


----------



## Decipher

They look alright I suppose. I just hate how the SC's have the bridge/middle pickup config. I really liked my SC607B, but hated that pickup config.

You gotta hand it to ESP though, they really stepped up to the bar!! They may be the first to release a Signature 8 String now.  I sure hope Ibanez has something up there sleeve for the 8's....... Like as been mentioned many a times before...... Meshuggah Sig's!!!!  Why not offer the first production 8 string with passive Lundgrens? Could be interesting..... Just a few weeks away now......

Also, I checked out the ESP lineup and am stoked as fuck on the Rob Arnold LTD!!! Just may have to get one of those babies.....


----------



## JMP2203

Ishan said:


> Yea it'll satisfy all those high A guys



not too much, with 25.5 the hi A is going to break easily, even a hi G(whole tone down)


----------



## thedownside

so here's my question, maybe not the right place, but if i normally tune down drop a on a seven, and i wanted to keep that tuning what would be the best way for me to tune that 8th string?


----------



## maliciousteve

I hope these cost less than the RG2228 because I really want that Horizon 8.


----------



## keithb

thedownside said:


> so here's my question, maybe not the right place, but if i normally tune down drop a on a seven, and i wanted to keep that tuning what would be the best way for me to tune that 8th string?



Instinct says a low E, but that may be too low.


----------



## XEN

I tune my baritone to low E, but it's 28.625" and still rather floppy with a 0.074.


----------



## thedownside

i've got a .90 sitting here, that should take up the slack  i tuned my low A with a .70 so a 90 should be ok for it. 

so would that be the same as a standard tuned 4 string bass. the low e?


----------



## XEN

Yep! lol


----------



## Ishan

Same low E yes. I think I'll wait for a long scale 8 strings and tune it to standard low E  I'm not so sure, that SC608B is really sexy


----------



## TomAwesome

thedownside said:


> so here's my question, maybe not the right place, but if i normally tune down drop a on a seven, and i wanted to keep that tuning what would be the best way for me to tune that 8th string?



Yeah, I'd agree with E. When I got a baritone to extend the range of my drop Ab tuning, I tuned it to Eb. But then I moved things around to add a low Bb to that! So now it's tuned Bb Eb Ab Eb Ab Db, which is a really weird tuning, but it works!


----------



## Adam

JMP2203 said:


> not too much, with 25.5 the hi A is going to break easily, even a hi G(whole tone down)



Not unless you slap on one of Garry Goodman's high A strings, that's what I have on my 25.5" scale 8 string, and it doesent have to be hair thin either, he has an entire range from .005-.009, he even has some strings available for up to 30" scale guitars! They are VERY tough, I've manged to do whole step bends and it will return to pitch and not break. Personally I think that having one model with standard scale length is a good idea, because it won't scare off certain people that think it would be like playing a bass at that scale length You can have an F# with reasonable tension at 25.5" scale legnth, I tried .70 on my 8, and ended up woth more tension than my low B! I know it will sound more clear at 27"+.
Anyway if I do buy one(the FM that is), it will be a backup high A guitar for me.


----------



## Variant

plyta said:


> Because 2228 has a blocked floyd bridge it may even need filling original routing to get enough bearing surface for the 4 kahlers mounting screws as kahlers need really not much routing (only 1 inch deep).
> 
> 6 string kahler routing template
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperboard shows what surface you need for good support, and area inside is for springs and stuff - 1 inch deep.



I thought about it as I do miss my wang very much... but I'm not a fan of the Kahlers.


----------



## JMP2203

Adam said:


> Not unless you slap on one of Garry Goodman's high A strings, that's what I have on my 25.5" scale 8 string, and it doesent have to be hair thin either, he has an entire range from .005-.009, he even has some strings available for up to 30" scale guitars! They are VERY tough, I've manged to do whole step bends and it will return to pitch and not break. Personally I think that having one model with standard scale length is a good idea, because it won't scare off certain people that think it would be like playing a bass at that scale length You can have an F# with reasonable tension at 25.5" scale legnth, I tried .70 on my 8, and ended up woth more tension than my low B! I know it will sound more clear at 27"+.
> Anyway if I do buy one(the FM that is), it will be a backup high A guitar for me.



.007 or .006 strings?

no thanks

imo if you want a 8 string guitar, fan frets are a must, period.


----------



## XEN

JMP2203 said:


> .007 or .006 strings?
> 
> no thanks
> 
> imo if you want a 8 string guitar, fan frets are a must, period.


I venture to say that anyone here with an RG2228 would disagree wholeheartedly.
Side note: I tune a 0.008 up to G at 25.5" and it works just fine for my style.


----------



## Adam

JMP2203 said:


> .007 or .006 strings?
> 
> no thanks
> 
> imo if you want a 8 string guitar, fan frets are a must, period.



Actually the point of Garry's strings is to eliminate the need for fanned frets, and I'll reiterate you can have .005, .006, .007, .008 AND .009's, not just .007 and .006's.


----------



## Justin Bailey

lets get back on topic, guys.

Very nice to see another company besides Ibanez making an eight... and not just one, three. if the fm had the flappydick headstock I'd be all over it.


----------



## zimbloth

I actually think it's cool they're releasing a 25.5" 8. I think even if you wanted to tune to F# it could work w/ the right strings, but mainly I think it would be sweet to tune to something like C standard w/ a low G/high F or C# with low Ab/high F#. Or Metal Ken could have his non-brutal high G and get the low A too 

Also, yes the middle pickup sucks on the Carpenter model, but I still loved my SC607B so I would consider getting this if money permitted.


----------



## D-EJ915

If you use a custom nut, you could have the low 4 strings of 2 different guitars in one! lol >__> yes I would do that, lol


----------



## XEN

This is exciting in that we can almost be assured that other companies will follow suit, at least in part. Obviously the demand is there and the "trend" is headed favorably in our direction.


----------



## Ishan

Come on Schecter! Release something!


----------



## XEN

Hell, I'd love to see a Schecter 008.


----------



## Ishan

Yea, I never understood why they discontinued the 007 Blackjack, it was an insane guitar!


----------



## Shawn

Has this been posted here yet? Anyway, I saw a thread over at Jemsite on them~







and








I think they're alright but i'd still take an Ibanez 8 over them anyday.


----------



## Chris

Two posts down, bro. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/45333-ltd-8-string-namm-08-pic.html


----------



## ridealot100

Ill take one SC 8 please  

So amazing


----------



## Shawn

Chris said:


> Two posts down, bro.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/45333-ltd-8-string-namm-08-pic.html



 I knew it! Shite.


----------



## Shawn

ridealot100 said:


> Ill take one SC 8 please
> 
> So amazing



You don't think that headstock is abnormally huge?


----------



## Erik Hauri

Shawn said:


> I think they're alright but i'd still take an Ibanez 8 over them anyday.



Why do you like the RG8 better? 

Body wood? Trem? Pickups? Color options?


----------



## MatthewK

That SC8 is MINE!


----------



## Shawn

Erik Hauri said:


> Why do you like the RG8 better?
> 
> Body wood? Trem? Pickups? Color options?



Yeah. Plus, I like Ibanez better anyhow. I've always liked ESP (not LTD) too but if I were to ever get one, it'd be a M-II with a maple fretboard, if they made that in a 7 or 8, that would be awesome.


----------



## furyinternal

I like 'em 

Not sure if I'd ever get one though. The RG I tried was intimidating enough for me.


----------



## MatthewK

You guys think there will be any color options?


----------



## Martin_777

The FM-408 looks cool. I'll definitly check it out when it is available over here.

I hope a little competition in the field of production 8-strings will work out positive on the price of the RG2228 cause here in Germany it costs about 1500 Euro which is too much for me at the moment.


----------



## ukfswmart

Shawn said:


> I've always liked ESP (not LTD)



What's the reason for that? I've always found the quality difference between LTD and ESP to be a lot less than that of other manufacturers who do budget versions of their guitars

I think I'll stick with my 6 and 7-string SCs; 8 strings is a bit too much for me


----------



## plyta

Shawn said:


> Has this been posted here yet? Anyway, I saw a thread over at Jemsite on them~...



I posted that thread at Jemsite after seeing it here first 

 the circle got closed


----------



## psychoticsnoman

> I think they're alright but i'd still take an Ibanez 8 over them anyday.



the ibanez 8 might look better, but at least esp is giving a couple different options/models so we can at least afford one

i'd like the STEF B-8 and sc608b better with a reversed headstock, its a little to boring looking right now just in black


----------



## eleven59

Interesting to note the FM408 and SC608B have the same body, but the carve on the Stef-B8 is different.


----------



## Apophis

Those are great, no doubts


----------



## darren

eleven59 said:


> Interesting to note the FM408 and SC608B have the same body, but the carve on the Stef-B8 is different.



I wonder if this is because the FM may be bolt-on or set-neck and the SC is likely to be neck-thru.

I love everything about the SC except for the 8-inline headstock. The FM for me.


----------



## eleven59

darren said:


> I wonder if this is because the FM may be bolt-on or set-neck and the SC is likely to be neck-thru.
> 
> I love everything about the SC except for the 8-inline headstock. The FM for me.



I dunno, the two LTDs look identical (body shape-wise), it's only the ESP Stef that's different.


----------



## Ishan

I like the SC-608B the best! and oddly I like that huge ass 8 in line headstock, smells like testosterone 
Too bad it doesn't come with an ebony board like the Steph 8


----------



## Codyyy

Wow. Never thought I would consider an 8! But the SC608B looks fucking beastly. And if whoever that was was correct, and it's $999 street, that's definitely doable. 

But the REAL question is, now with 8's this affordable, how trendy do you think it will be now for kids to chug on that low F# rather than learn to play decently


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

urklvt said:


> This is exciting in that we can almost be assured that other companies will follow suit, at least in part. Obviously the demand is there and the "trend" is headed favorably in our direction.



+1

i want rondo to finish their eight string design now.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

I like the SC out of all of the production 8's...even the hockey stick headstock. But I still like the Ibanezs' hardware better...namely, the bridge.


----------



## Variant

Codyyy said:


> Wow. Never thought I would consider an 8! But the SC608B looks fucking beastly. And if whoever that was was correct, and it's $999 street, that's definitely doable.
> 
> But the REAL question is, now with 8's this affordable, how trendy do you think it will be now for kids to chug on that low F# rather than learn to play decently



 God... I hope not... I guess I'm hoping the 8-string fails in that sense of things. There's no popular template (like Korn the last time around) for anyone to latch onto, thankfully. At least not yet.


----------



## yevetz

zimbloth said:


> I hope it's 27". I've had zero problems in F# w/ 27", and I think something above 28" would be unfair to those who may want to tune up (perhaps G-C-F-Bb-Eb-G-C-F or ADGCFADG). I also find the frets are far enough apart as is. That's why long scales should have fanned frets. Since these don't, I really hope it's 27.



what gauge you was use for F# ?



GiantBaba said:


> my brain just exploded



Same her.........I really want to cry  coz now some dude is selling his 2077 here...and I can talk with him to he hold it for me...but now I don't know what to do....coz if it will be released it will be here in a half a year (or maybe longer)....and I want to try and decide what I need 2077 or that 8 string beasts......coz I really disapointed in 2228 

WHAT TO DO? !!!


----------



## Ze Kink

I really wish it's 28". If it is, no Sc607B for me, I'm getting the Sc608B.


----------



## Ishan

I don't think it'll be that much trendy because no trend style come with it. The 8 string is mostly push by Meshuggah style bands and shredders for high A guitars, nothing to radioable next to crap products of greedy recording company.
At least it's nice to have mass production guitar companies noticing us and give us something to empty our pockets 

side note: 28" and I'll be all over it, just enough for my F with a 72


----------



## MF_Kitten

i really really love that SC model... gimme one in that green transparent finish, and i´ll be all over it... or maybe that nice golden transparent one...

also, had to add i think the headstock on this one looks alot more proportional to the size of the neck than the 7 string models...


----------



## MatthewK

I just read on the ESP boards that the SC is 27"


----------



## Apophis

the headstock looks really nice for me too


----------



## Metal Ken

zimbloth said:


> Or Metal Ken could have his non-brutal high G and get the low A too



You're god damn right i will 

A is plenty low for me.


----------



## darren

25.5" scale on an 8-string seems too short for doing low tunings. Maybe they're aiming it more at those that want to add an extra low and high string.

Then again, i was pleasantly surprised at the clarity of the 27" Ibanez 8, so maybe it'll work after all. I'm looking forward to seeing the final specs and pricing. 

"FM" seems like an odd model designation. That type of body with that type of headstock would usually be an "H" type of guitar.


----------



## nikt

I prefer reverse for drop tunings. I would be pain in the as to find so long plain high string in poland :/


----------



## yevetz

MatthewK said:


> I just read on the ESP boards that the SC is 27"



Link?


----------



## Apophis

25,5" scale 8 string is just great idea for people who don't want going to low and want go little higher


----------



## sakeido

I just tuned my sixer to F# with a leftover .68 on it and it sounded fine to me, but I prefer the kind of flubbiness you get that way


----------



## Apophis

I have no problem with plain steel strings for my 30" guitar - GHS are long enough, even crappy Presto are long enough  You can also ask Polinski to make few for you. I always do that.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MatthewK

yevetz said:


> Link?



"It's no surprise that long-time ESP endorsee Stef Carpenter (Deftones), well-known for his custom 7-string models, has moved on to new 8-string customs. The new ESP STEF-B8 and LTD SC-608B are new neck-through-body 8-string baritone guitars with a 27" scale."


Myspace.com Blogs - ESP ANNOUNCES NEW 2008 MODELS - ESP Guitars MySpace Blog


----------



## yevetz

PIZDETZ......


----------



## Ishan

Damn! Screw that! Screw thin strings! If the SC608B is cheap enough I'm getting one I don't care, I'll put a .085 on


----------



## yevetz

MatthewK said:


> "It's no surprise that long-time ESP endorsee Stef Carpenter (Deftones), well-known for his custom 7-string models, has moved on to new 8-string customs. The new ESP STEF-B8 and LTD SC-608B are new neck-through-body 8-string baritone guitars with a 27" scale."
> 
> 
> Myspace.com Blogs - ESP ANNOUNCES NEW 2008 MODELS - ESP Guitars MySpace Blog



Thanks


----------



## ledzep4eva

There really isn't anything wrong with 27" for an F#. Anyone who needs more obvoiusly doesn't intend to ever play any lead on it


----------



## canuck brian

Metal Ken said:


> 25.5" scale 8 string? haha, yes \m/



My 8 is actually 25.5 - I've used both the low f# (floppy but usable) and a high A on it. If i do another one, i'll probably fan it.

ESP probably saw the chance to put out reasonably priced 8's for a multitude of users. Almost anyone who thinks of ESP 7's usually thinks of the SC's or the runs of H307/H207's. Jazz players looking for an affordable 8 probably got their wish with the 25.5 scale H series, and the metal players got their baritone 8 with the SC series. Considering the price points speculated on both of the LTD models, ESP has made a brilliant marketing move. Now, if they offer them in something other than black, that would be super awesome instead of just awesome. 

I didn't read thru the entire thread, but here's the scale lengths in stone from ESP's page.

"The new ESP STEF-B8 and LTD SC-608B are new neck-through-body 8-string baritone guitars with a 27" scale."
"A brand new addition to the line, the LTD FM-408, is a unique standard-scale 8-string guitar model...."


----------



## Kronpox

Dear ESP,

Thanks for making me poor. Again.

Sincerely, Dave.



No really I am ordering the 608b as soon as it's available, it'll be like the big brother of my 607b


----------



## sakeido

The weird thing is, why is there a FM-408, but not a FM-407?


----------



## D-EJ915

sakeido said:


> The weird thing is, why is there a FM-408, but not a FM-407?


 these are the questions I ask


----------



## Codyyy

Meh, if I get an 8 before a 7, I will explode. Bring on the 7's.


----------



## skinhead

I don't give a fuck, this assholes are going to charge tons of money for that shit.


----------



## Zoltta

I have a question, how long until these guitars are on the market, after they are announced at Namm?


----------



## Ishan

6 month, maybe more


----------



## Zoltta

Ah ok, thats good, casue fuck me if it was any sooner id have to sell either my Ibby 8 or my 607 to get the 608. Or keep them all and sell my soul, which i doubt is even enough for this thing i bet


----------



## slake moth

bleah. My MF discount letter will have expired by then.


----------



## zimbloth

People are overblowing the tension issue I think. Baritones are cool and have their own sound at times, but the difference in tension is only about 2 pounds - and that's 25.5 vs 27. Going from 27 to 28 is even less, it'll be like the difference between a 56 and a 58 at most. It's really not a big deal to compensate by using slightly thicker gauges if you want a 27" 8 or even 25.5.

I guess the bottom line is, it's hard not to shake my head at people who love a guitar but won't buy it because of the scale length is a 27 instead of a 28. Guys, it's a miniscule difference. It's easy to just use a 70 instead of a 68, or a 72 instead of a 70, or a 68 instead of a 66, and so on.


----------



## D-EJ915

slake moth said:


> bleah. My MF discount letter will have expired by then.


what is the discount?

@zim: I like the feel of the neck of a 27" more, I don't think these other guys that are bitching have played one before though.


----------



## zimbloth

D-EJ915 said:


> what is the discount?
> 
> @zim: I like the feel of the neck of a 27" more, I don't think these other guys that are bitching have played one before though.



I'm right there with you, I love 27's, the SC607B was one of the best playing guitars I've ever encountered. I'm just making the point that people who are souring on these because it's not 28" are being just a little bit silly. It's such a tiny difference.

I definitely will be looking at the ESP B8/608B and even the FM408. I think it would be awesome to have an 8 with the same fret spacing as a standard 7. I'd just tune it up a bit, to G or G#.


----------



## MatthewK

6 months? That sucks ass. I have my fingers crossed it'll show up by april.


----------



## slake moth

D-EJ915 said:


> what is the discount?



People who ordered from MF while they were having order fulfillment and customer service problems due to their warehouse move got a letter offering a 20% discount and free shipping on their next purchase. Unfortunately, it expires Feb 29.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Wow, I hate this time of year when Namm is firing up for winter shanannigans, it reminds me of all the money I "don't have".

~A


----------



## Holy Katana

Even though I don't have a seven yet, I'd totally buy the 25.5 and put a high A on there.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Codyyy said:


> Wow. Never thought I would consider an 8! But the SC608B looks fucking beastly. And if whoever that was was correct, and it's $999 street, that's definitely doable.
> 
> But the REAL question is, now with 8's this affordable, how trendy do you think it will be now for kids to chug on that low F# rather than learn to play decently



So far it seems like 50% of the people with 8s here just chug on the low string so I dont think were that far above the new buyers.


----------



## HamBungler

That looks fuckin' seckz. I'm-a wants now.

NOW.


----------



## Rick

Allen Garrow said:


> Wow, I hate this time of year when Namm is firing up for winter shanannigans, it reminds me of all the money I "don't have".
> 
> ~A



 

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Rick

They look pretty good but I prefer the Ibanez necks.


----------



## Zoltta

Why do they have to be black  Id fucking kill for the SC8 in green or electric blue.

Also was there a said street price for the LTD or did i miss it? Theres too many pages lol


----------



## Stitch

They look alright. Not a big fan of the 4+4 headstock tbh, it was the only thing I didn't like about the 2228.

I'd do nasty things to that Carpenter 8-inline headstock though, its fucking nice.


----------



## Zoltta

should have been reverse IMO


----------



## Stitch

Hell no. Can you imagine how bendy and loose that string would feel?


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't the longer length make it feel tighter?


----------



## Zoltta

i dont see it being THAT bendy


----------



## Desecrated

D-EJ915 said:


> doesn't the longer length make it feel tighter?



nope. that was almost a myth


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## eleven59

D-EJ915 said:


> doesn't the longer length make it feel tighter?



Depends on how you feel about COW's credibility.


----------



## Jason

Desecrated said:


>



Chris already posted in this thread a link to the other thread. I'm sure if he wanted it closed it would have been.


----------



## Desecrated

Whats the point in having 2 threads ?


----------



## D-EJ915

Metal Ken said:


> Guys who like guitars designed by gods for gods ;p


since when are you into schecters anyway ken?


----------



## eleven59

D-EJ915 said:


> since when are you into schecters anyway ken?



I recall he liked his 007 Blackjack.


----------



## D-EJ915

eleven59 said:


> I recall he liked his 007 Blackjack.


ah I didn't know he had one, those things are bitching, wish I had bought one


----------



## NDG

I concur. 

I wish I would have bought one instead of my C-7 Blackjack.


----------



## zimbloth

Desecrated said:


> nope. thats just a myth



actually, it's not. the myth is that reverse headstocks add tension. it doesn't, but it does add _perceived _tension. the low B/E strings on a reverse hs do feel a little tighter in the bending department, it's just that its not 'tension'.


----------



## Variant

zimbloth said:


> actually, it's not. the myth is that reverse headstocks add tension. it doesn't, but it does add _perceived _tension. the low B/E strings on a reverse hs do feel a little tighter in the bending department, it's just that its not 'tension'.



 There's less string to stretch beyond the nut. Now lock your nut and forget about it!


----------



## Shorty

I am officially all over the SC608B ... I WILL be getting one!


----------



## Zoltta

So i wonder if those are the only finish. Hopefully they are just teasers because black guitars get old FAST lol. Gimme a transparent green or some shit


----------



## jrf8

Zoltta said:


> So i wonder if those are the only finish. Hopefully they are just teasers because black guitars get old FAST lol. Gimme a transparent green or some shit



there will be a natural finish for the ltd sc8 and transparent green for the esp steph8.

rob from chimara (however its spelled) has his model available in a 7string version but only for esp and not ltd, therefore it will be spendy.


----------



## Zoltta

What gayness, wtb a "color" for once lol


----------



## jrf8

Decipher said:


> They look alright I suppose. I just hate .
> 
> Why not offer the first production 8 string with passive Lundgrens? Could be interesting.....




wont happen, too expensive, would be nice though.



Zoltta said:


> What gayness, wtb a "color" for once lol





i would love a digital camo one, they offer that paint job on the jh-200 now...wierd.. crazy paint job on a low end model



thedownside said:


> i've got a .90 sitting here, that should take up the slack  i tuned my low A with a .70 so a 90 should be ok for it.
> 
> so would that be the same as a standard tuned 4 string bass. the low e?






urklvt said:


> I tune my baritone to low E, but it's 28.625" and still rather floppy with a 0.074.



even a 25.5 scale can handle a f# as long as you fuck with the truss rods, wait! are these esp 8 strings double truss roded? if not? yep! 25 will only be good for higher tunings



sakeido said:


> I just tuned my sixer to F# with a leftover .68 on it and it sounded fine to me, but I prefer the kind of flubbiness you get that way





are you serious? if so, say good by to a straight neck


----------



## Metal Ken

D-EJ915 said:


> since when are you into schecters anyway ken?



for the past 2 years


----------



## GiantBaba

jrf8 said:


> rob from chimara (however its spelled) has his model available in a 7string version but only for esp and not ltd, therefore it will be spendy.



Aw dammit. I love Chimaira's old sevens.


----------



## Ishan

Long scale adds little tension but that's not what's interesting. The real thing is it adds clarity, the longer the scale the better low notes sound.


----------



## nikt

zimbloth said:


> I'm right there with you, I love 27's, the SC607B was one of the best playing guitars I've ever encountered. I'm just making the point that people who are souring on these because it's not 28" are being just a little bit silly. It's such a tiny difference.



I'm bitching cause it's got 27 not 30 or more. Same with Ibanez RG8. I'm just not going to buy 8 with such a short scale.... You wrote Nick few times that You like it that way. I've tuned my 2077XL with 0.68 to F# it was waaaaay to flopy for me, but again I'm not going to used heavier gauged strings cause I dont like the feel of them.


/opinion


----------



## muffgoat

If the Ltd steph 8 comes in natural finish i think i found my guitar to buy this year.... unless we get a meshuggah sig.


----------



## Ishan

Meshuggah sig FTW!!


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## Desecrated

RaCh said:


> WHAT???



A ibanez meshuggah signature guitar, 
A lot of people wants one,


----------



## muffgoat

I would shit my pants and be very proud of it if they came out with the mesh sig.... oh god yes


----------



## dpm

jrf8 said:


> even a 25.5 scale can handle a f# as long as you fuck with the truss rods, wait! are these esp 8 strings double truss roded? if not? yep! 25 will only be good for higher tunings
> 
> are you serious? if so, say good by to a straight neck


 
Are you trying to say that.... a) the number of truss rods a guitar has affects how a scale length works with a string tuned to a given pitch... and b) that tuning a 6 string to F# with a .068 will somehow damage the neck? Please tell me I've misinterpreted you


----------



## yevetz

nikt said:


> I'm bitching cause it's got 27 not 30 or more. Same with Ibanez RG8. I'm just not going to buy 8 with such a short scale.... You wrote Nick few times that You like it that way. I've tuned my 2077XL with 0.68 to F# it was waaaaay to flopy for me, but again I'm not going to used heavier gauged strings cause I dont like the feel of them.
> 
> 
> /opinion



100% agreed but I have even worse problem. I use 0.52 for 7 in B. And I want to use 0.62-0.65 for 8 F#. ANd I can't do that with 2228


----------



## XEN

dpm said:


> Are you trying to say that.... a) the number of truss rods a guitar has affects how a scale length works with a string tuned to a given pitch... and b) that tuning a 6 string to F# with a .068 will somehow damage the neck? Please tell me I've misinterpreted you


Yes, do elaborate. I would not want to look like a fool if I went to my local luthier and asked him to install an additional truss rod in each of my guitars, especially if it turns out that all I need to do is move the nut back about 3.125".


----------



## RaCh

---


----------



## darren

jrf8 said:


> sakeido said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tuned my sixer to F# with a leftover .68 on it and it sounded fine to me, but I prefer the kind of flubbiness you get that way
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious? if so, say good by to a straight neck
Click to expand...


A change in tension may require a minor truss rod tweak, but it won't damage the neck in any way. By tuning down and compensating with heavier strings, you're probably roughly equalizing the tension on the neck anyway. Necks are surprisingly resilient.

With newer building techniques like multi-laminate necks and graphite or titanium reinforcement rods, you don't see as many dual-trussrod setups any more. They were mainly used on 6-string basses with really wide and thin necks to get the neck relief consistent in case the neck twisted. But i think all these new building techniques have stabilized wide necks consderably, and only one truss rod is deemed necessary. Heck, even the 12- and 14-string Chapman Stick models only have one truss rod.


----------



## Apophis

Not always, if you like other relief at highs and other at lows two truss rods help that much  It help much with perfect setup in multistring guitars 

But I  one truss rod in enough for 8 string with multilaminated necks, but having two of them can improve perfect seput.


----------



## Decipher

jrf8 said:


> rob from chimara (however its spelled) has his model available in a 7string version but only for esp and not ltd, therefore it will be spendy.


Fuck that would be sweet!! Kinda funny though. I haven't seen them use their 7's live in years.....  Shame... Their customs a few years back were sick.


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never heard of someone wanting dual trussrods before.


----------



## Apophis

the more about new ESP 8 strings the better


----------



## Benzesp

Wow that SRC headstock looks too big IMO. I hate the SRC inlay too. The other 8 looks ok but the RG-8 still cant be touched.


----------



## yevetz

Hey guys I don't know how to use that calculator...please someone calculate for me.........the tension of 0.62-0.65 with 30.5 scale for F# will be really different from 0.52 for with 25.5 scale for B

Thanks


----------



## plyta

yevetz said:


> Hey guys I don't know how to use that calculator...please someone calculate for me.........the tension of 0.62-0.65 with 30.5 scale for F# will be really different from 0.52 for with 25.5 scale for B
> 
> Thanks



PM sent!


----------



## yevetz

Replied


----------



## canuck brian

jrf8 said:


> even a 25.5 scale can handle a f# as long as you fuck with the truss rods, wait! are these esp 8 strings double truss roded? if not? yep! 25 will only be good for higher tunings
> 
> are you serious? if so, say good by to a straight neck



My flatsawn 25.5 8's neck is straight and true, plays good and has played good for well over a year and change now. It handles low F# with a .70 with no issues whatsoever so I'm not really sure where you're getting your information, especially concerning double truss rods, but it really sounds like it comes from someone without any experience either building or maintaining guitars. I'm pretty sure ESP/LTD tested prototypes of the 25.5 8 string and came to the conclusion that it's a viable product - hence the reason it's being mass produced.


----------



## MatthewK

You know... now that I think about it. These ESPs look much more proportionate than the Ibby IMO.


----------



## plyta

Some guy at Meshuggah forum about the 25.5" 8 string


> ...Maybe esp thinks we are all Rusty Cooley...


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> 100% agreed but I have even worse problem. I use 0.52 for 7 in B. And I want to use 0.62-0.65 for 8 F#. ANd I can't do that with 2228



 Why can't you do that? .065 is how it comes, and it works fine so long as you maintain a reasonbly light touch. I'm with you that lighter strings sound and play better, but you've either got to learn not to be heavy handed or switch to thicker strings.  You can lengthen the scale to that of a short-scale bass, but as Bulb pointed out with respect to his Illustrated 8 the high end's playability and sound starts to suffer. 

I think a big part of it is learing how to play the low F#, as it plays a little different from a normal low E or even the B, but you don't play those strings the same way you do the high E or B either. It's just adaptation IMHO.


----------



## noodles

D-EJ915 said:


> I've never heard of someone wanting dual trussrods before.



It is a common feature on 12-string acoustics, guitars with 8+ strings, and basses with 7+ strings.


----------



## Variant

noodles said:


> It is a common feature on 12-string acoustics, guitars with 8+ strings, and basses with 7+ strings.



 My Dickens has a dual truss rod design. It's pretty easy to adjust and the changes set pretty quickly.


----------



## yevetz

Variant said:


> Why can't you do that? .065 is how it comes, and it works fine so long as you maintain a reasonbly light touch. I'm with you that lighter strings sound and play better, but you've either got to learn not to be heavy handed or switch to thicker strings.  You can lengthen the scale to that of a short-scale bass, but as Bulb pointed out with respect to his Illustrated 8 the high end's playability and sound starts to suffer.
> 
> I think a big part of it is learing how to play the low F#, as it plays a little different from a normal low E or even the B, but you don't play those strings the same way you do the high E or B either. It's just adaptation IMHO.



You ever tried to play power chord with 0.65 on 1-5 frets of 8 string?


----------



## canuck brian

yevetz said:


> You ever tried to play power chord with 0.65 on 1-5 frets of 8 string?



I have - it's a little floppy, but if you play with a light touch, should be good.


----------



## TomAwesome

Codyyy said:


> But the REAL question is, now with 8's this affordable, how trendy do you think it will be now for kids to chug on that low F# rather than learn to play decently



Not like they're not doing that already with 7- and even 6-string guitars.



Variant said:


> God... I hope not... I guess I'm hoping the 8-string fails in that sense of things. There's no popular template (like Korn the last time around) for anyone to latch onto, thankfully. At least not yet.



Meshuggah? Almost everything I've heard so far down in that range has a hell of a lot of Meshuggah influence. Hell, even the stuff I write down in that range sounds more like Meshuggah than I'd like it to. Maybe it's just a byproduct of chords and such not working so well in that range, or maybe nobody's just figured out how to do much else with it yet.



zimbloth said:


> People are overblowing the tension issue I think. Baritones are cool and have their own sound at times, but the difference in tension is only about 2 pounds - and that's 25.5 vs 27. Going from 27 to 28 is even less, it'll be like the difference between a 56 and a 58 at most. It's really not a big deal to compensate by using slightly thicker gauges if you want a 27" 8 or even 25.5.
> 
> I guess the bottom line is, it's hard not to shake my head at people who love a guitar but won't buy it because of the scale length is a 27 instead of a 28. Guys, it's a miniscule difference. It's easy to just use a 70 instead of a 68, or a 72 instead of a 70, or a 68 instead of a 66, and so on.



If you're talking about a 28.625+ scale, though, it's not as small of a difference. I'd have to add about .004" to get close the the same tension (on a 27" scale compared to 28.625"), and while that doesn't seem like much, to me .004" is fairly significant when we're talking about gauges over .060", as to my ears that's about the threshold where strings start to have that "too big" sound to them. I have been meaning to try more different brands, though, so if I can find some that sound better at thicker gauges, this could become less of an issue. Of course there's also the issue that has already been mentioned about the scale length affecting the overall tone of the strings in a way that most people agree compliments low tunings well, even if it does become a balancing act with the higher strings.



yevetz said:


> 100% agreed but I have even worse problem. I use 0.52 for 7 in B. And I want to use 0.62-0.65 for 8 F#. ANd I can't do that with 2228



It should work fine. As has been said, it comes with a .065", and it seems to work well. I'd probably even go a little thinner with it myself.



yevetz said:


> You ever tried to play power chord with 0.65 on 1-5 frets of 8 string?



If the strings aren't too thick, it should actually work pretty well.


----------



## zimbloth

Try Elixirs Tom. No Elixir NanoWeb, regardless of gauge, ever has that "too big" sound to them in my experience. I played Drew's RG1527 that he has strung with 10-68 in B and it sounded terrific. I also had an Ibanez RG7421XL strung with those in F#, same experience. Everyone knows I'm a huge proponent of the tonal benefits of lighter gauges, but the Elixirs defy this. I can't even play most brands 60's nevertheless 62-70. 

All I was saying is that 27" is fine for F# and that the tension difference between 27 and 28 is minuscule anyways. So, to sour on a guitar simply for having a 27" is a bit ridiculous IMO. I'd also say that the inconvenience of having frets a mile apart from each other outweighs having to use slightly thicker gauges to compensate for the tension.

I agree with you about the Meshuggah thing. 99.9% of clips people post online with tunings like that sound fairly derivative. I think chords work just fine on an 8-string, I think just most people who opt for an 8-string don't think outside the box and want to emulate their 8-string heroes. I personally don't have a problem with that, it's just becoming predictable. 

[action=zimbloth]eagerly awaits for the first 8-string symphonic extreme black metal cd [/action]


----------



## Ishan

I pretty much think some company should design some thin high tension strings. I don't know if the tone will suffer or not but it could be a solution.


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> You ever tried to play power chord with 0.65 on 1-5 frets of 8 string?



Yeah, all the time... it's slightly dissonant, incresingly so from circa Ab down, but chords in general don't mesh as well down there. Thats just as true on my bass which has _*plenty*_ of tension in that range.

See, Tom points this out as well:


> Meshuggah? Almost everything I've heard so far down in that range has a hell of a lot of Meshuggah influence. Hell, even the stuff I write down in that range sounds more like Meshuggah than I'd like it to. Maybe it's just a byproduct of chords and such not working so well in that range, or maybe nobody's just figured out how to do much else with it yet.



Layering helps, I know that from my dropped G tunings in the past. While each track is a little unfocused, the reoccouring fundmentals from 4 guitars, 2-synth tracks, and 1 bass track makes for a identifiable note.


----------



## TomAwesome

zimbloth said:


> Try Elixirs Tom. No Elixir NanoWeb, regardless of gauge, ever has that "too big" sound to them in my experience. I played Drew's RG1527 that he has strung with 10-68 in B and it sounded terrific. I also had an Ibanez RG7421XL strung with those in F#, same experience. Everyone knows I'm a huge proponent of the tonal benefits of lighter gauges, but the Elixirs defy this. I can't even play most brands 60's nevertheless 62-70.
> 
> All I was saying is that 27" is fine for F# and that the tension difference between 27 and 28 is minuscule anyways. So, to sour on a guitar simply for having a 27" is a bit ridiculous IMO. I'd also say that the inconvenience of having frets a mile apart from each other outweighs having to use slightly thicker gauges to compensate for the tension.
> 
> I agree with you about the Meshuggah thing. 99.9% of clips people post online with tunings like that sound fairly derivative. I think chords work just fine on an 8-string, I think just most people who opt for an 8-string don't think outside the box and want to emulate their 8-string heroes. I personally don't have a problem with that, it's just becoming predictable.
> 
> [action=zimbloth]eagerly awaits for the first 8-string symphonic extreme black metal cd [/action]



The next set I was planning to get for my baritone was actually going to be a set of Elixer NanoWebs based around a .068" because of the stuff you were saying about them in another thread a while back. I think I had figured that I should try them since we seem to have pretty similar opinions as far as matters involving strings. As far as F# goes, yeah, 27" should be fine, and I'd be happy with that if I was only going down fo F# or F. Chords can work down there, but in my (admittedly limited) experience, it really seems to depend on your strings.


----------



## yevetz

I duuno I can't get a right note from first 5 frets of 8 string with 0.65
It;s falling between fretwire.......only a reallly really light touch can done right note

No really I think that just 27" is short for 0.65 in F#

But it works with 0.80


----------



## zimbloth

TomAwesome said:


> The next set I was planning to get for my baritone was actually going to be a set of Elixer NanoWebs based around a .068" because of the stuff you were saying about them in another thread a while back. I think I had figured that I should try them since we seem to have pretty similar opinions as far as matters involving strings. As far as F# goes, yeah, 27" should be fine, and I'd be happy with that if I was only going down fo F# or F. Chords can work down there, but in my (admittedly limited) experience, it really seems to depend on your strings.



 Give it a shot, I really do believe the NanoWebs are the exception to the rule.



yevetz said:


> I duuno I can't get a right note from first 5 frets of 8 string with 0.65
> It;s falling between fretwire.......only a reallly really light touch can done right note
> 
> No really I think that just 27" is short for 0.65 in F#



I agree .065 is way too loose even for me, but that said it shouldn't buzz out too bad, a setup could fix that issue. I no longer have an 8-string, but personally I'd use a 68-70 if I did.


----------



## TomAwesome

yevetz said:


> I duuno I can't get a right note from first 5 frets of 8 string with 0.65
> It;s falling between fretwire.......only a reallly really light touch can done right note
> 
> No really I think that just 27" is short for 0.65 in F#
> 
> But it works with 0.80



Maybe your guitar just needs some setup adjustments. Unless the sting is old/crappy or you yourself just aren't very good at taking a light approach with both hands, there's no reason a .065" shouldn't be able to work. If you've heard the Divine Heresy album, I think Dino is using a .064" for F#, and it sounds great.

.080" is overkill, dude! My .080 is tuned a minor sixth below that (on a longer scale, though)! Of course, that's a matter of preference, but there's no way you should _need_ to go that thick with it.

Edit: Are you doing this on your 2127? If so, yeah, that would probably make it more necessary to go thicker, so don't mind that first part


----------



## yevetz

TomAwesome said:


> Maybe your guitar just needs some setup adjustments. Unless the sting is old/crappy or you yourself just aren't very good at taking a light approach with both hands, there's no reason a .065" shouldn't be able to work. If you've heard the Divine Heresy album, I think Dino is using a .064" for F#, and it sounds great.
> 
> .080" is overkill, dude! My .080 is tuned a perfect fourth below that (on a longer scale, though)! Of course, that's a matter of preference, but there's no way you should _need_ to go that thick with it.



It's not mine it's in shop now......... I dunno..........dude who buy it says that he can't get right note from first 5 frets of 8 string too.......I hope ESP\LTD will work on ibby mistakes and will make a good guitar





TomAwesome said:


> Edit: Are you doing this on your 2127? If so, yeah, that would probably make it more necessary to go thicker, so don't mind that first part



What do you mean? Please explain


----------



## Variant

TomAwesome said:


> Maybe your guitar just needs some setup adjustments. Unless the sting is old/crappy or you yourself just aren't very good at taking a light approach with both hands, there's no reason a .065" shouldn't be able to work. If you've heard the Divine Heresy album, I think Dino is using a .064" for F#, and it sounds great.



 100% Hear with your ears and not your fingers. 



> .080" is overkill, dude! My .080 is tuned a minor sixth below that (on a longer scale, though)! Of course, that's a matter of preference, but there's no way you should _need_ to go that thick with it.



I've got the nice taperwound D'Addario NW080 on mine, but shit... it's a whole step down... with slightly more tension than the .065. Vova, if your notes are pulling sharp, lighten your left hand touch. You could also try smaller fretwire I suppose.


----------



## TomAwesome

yevetz said:


> What do you mean? Please explain



You already answered my question by saying you were playing with a 2228 at a store, but I was wondering if it was your 2127 you were trying at F# with the 65.


----------



## yevetz

Variant said:


> 100% Hear with your ears and not your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the nice taperwound D'Addario NW080 on mine, but shit... it's a whole step down... with slightly more tension than the .065. Vova, if your notes are pulling sharp, lighten your left hand touch. You could also try smaller fretwire I suppose.



But on other guitars my touch is good.....and I don't have problems with it


----------



## TomAwesome

Oh, also, if you were playing it in a store, you can pretty much expect the strings to be old and crappy. That probably had a lot to do with it. I should have included that in my last post, but I just now thought of it.


----------



## yevetz

TomAwesome said:


> You already answered my question by saying you were playing with a 2228 at a store, but I was wondering if it was your 2127 you were trying at F# with the 65.



No I am not going more than 0.52


----------



## Ishan

Stores aren't a good indication of anything! When I tried a RG2228 at a store the thing was BADLY setup and the locking nut wasn't even tighten on the low string. The only answer I got about that by one of the shop guys was : " who needs 8 strings anyway, that's dumb..."


----------



## yevetz

Ishan said:


> " who needs 8 strings anyway, that's dumb..."



   motherfuckers


----------



## Apophis

yevetz said:


> No I am not going more than 0.52



it's your choice


----------



## jrf8

Ishan said:


> Long scale adds little tension but that's not what's interesting. The real thing is it adds clarity, the longer the scale the better low notes sound.





x100000

lunderns or however its spelled, sound alot better on the lower strings thn 808 do.


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> But on other guitars my touch is good.....and I don't have problems with it



To be honest, I think your better option here is to go the bigger string route. This worked against me in back on the RG7620 becasue the pups would get overwhelemd and mud up with the heavier gauges on the bottom side of the range. This doesn't happen with the EMG's, they are far clearer, better balanced, and less boomy when subjected to fatter strings. A plus to the lower magnetism of actives. An .080 might be a little much but get a .070or a .075 and try those.


----------



## jrf8

muffgoat said:


> If the Ltd steph 8 comes in natural finish i think i found my guitar to buy this year.... unless we get a meshuggah sig.



it probablly wont be out till this up coming fall.



Desecrated said:


> A ibanez meshuggah signature guitar,
> A lot of people wants one,



wont happen, at least not this year and that is a damn shame.



dpm said:


> Are you trying to say that.... a) the number of truss rods a guitar has affects how a scale length works with a string tuned to a given pitch... and b) that tuning a 6 string to F# with a .068 will somehow damage the neck? Please tell me I've misinterpreted you




no but a double truss rod neck will add more twang imo , i repair and build guitars for a living and i work on alot of rickenbacker basses and their double truss rod on their basses seems to add alot more twang to them even in low tunings, just my opnion.

to get a low F# on 6-string you would have to loosen up truss rod up so much to try and get the strings not to flop, i guess the neck would be fine it just seems pointless, unless the guy was talking about tuning up to F# from standard ? it would be fine kind of strange with that big of guage though i guess.


----------



## TomAwesome

Why would you have to loosen the truss rod so much? If you increase the gauges so that the tension is about the same as whatever you had before, it shouldn't be an issue. And your comment about saying goodbye to a straight neck still doesn't make much sense, because whether you're loosening or tightening it, the goal is to have an almost straight neck anyway.

Unless I'm missing something in what you said


----------



## Desecrated

plyta said:


> Some guy at Meshuggah forum about the 25.5" 8 string


----------



## Michael

I like that SC one.  But does Stephen Carpenter even play 8 strings?


----------



## swedenuck

He'll probably be moving on to them on their newest material when it hits. Given his obsession with Meshuggah it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Tristoner7

Awesome, I'm pretty psyched about those ESP 8s. I wanted to get an Ibanez 8 string but felt wierd paying $1500 for a bolt on basswood bodied guitar, 8 or not (no offense if you have a RG2228). I'm a big sucker for value for money and a set-neck/neck thru, mahogany body 8 string with an arched top and neck binding for almost 1/2 to 3/4 the price of the Ibanez is too good to pass up. I'm gonna start saving ASAP.


----------



## jrf8

TomAwesome said:


> Why would you have to loosen the truss rod so much? If you increase the gauges so that the tension is about the same as whatever you had before, it shouldn't be an issue. And your comment about saying goodbye to a straight neck still doesn't make much sense, because whether you're loosening or tightening it, the goal is to have an almost straight neck anyway.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something in what you said



yeah im sorry i might hav jumped the gun a little i never even thought of tuning to F# on a 6 before, i tryed it on my gibby explorer tonight .068 was the biggest i could go without having to hack into the top nut, couldnt really keep it in tune and i fucked with the truss rod alot, loosened it up as much as it would go before the neck would end up slouching, the gibby is a little shy of a 25 scale. im assuming a 28 or 27 scale 6 could tune fine to F#. but 25 scale seems pretty crazy and incosistent for that low of tunning


----------



## muffgoat

jrf8 said:


> it probablly wont be out till this up coming fall.



This is awesoooome,  thats just enough time to pay off my ibby 8 and get my hands a natural finish 8 that i can fuck with tunings on


----------



## jrf8

muffgoat said:


> This is awesoooome,  thats just enough time to pay off my ibby 8 and get my hands a natural finish 8 that i can fuck with tunings on



this is all speculation so dont take my word for it, most of the info ive heard so far as been about 65% percent accurate. i heard about a steph8 back in febuary last year but the first thing i heard that it was only going to be a ESP sig model and not an LTD model, but they got 3 8 strings coming out now


----------



## tonyhell

fghj


----------



## Ishan

swedenuck said:


> He'll probably be moving on to them on their newest material when it hits. Given his obsession with Meshuggah it was just a matter of time.



I understand him, once you got into Meshuggah it quickly become an obsession. At times I can listen to "I" for hours, it's like an acid trip 
I'm sooooo GASing for the SC-608B right now, the 27" scale doesn't bother me that much anymore  gotta have to find a nice progressive tensions string set for it


----------



## jrf8

tonyhell said:


> That's pretty friggin big. I think a 68 would be a little too big for the nut on my 7 string. Was it just sitting on top of the slot?



it layed on top of the slot, the A string did too, hence another reason why it would not stay in tune.. haha


----------



## Apophis

tonyhell said:


> That's pretty friggin big. I think a 68 would be a little too big for the nut on my 7 string. Was it just sitting on top of the slot?



it's not so big  i was using 068 tuned to standard E 2 years ago, cause I liked and was experimenting big tension then


----------



## nikt

Fixed


----------



## Apophis

Ishan said:


> I'm sooooo GASing for the SC-608B right now, the 27" scale doesn't bother me that much anymore  gotta have to find a nice progressive tensions string set for it



wait for that 30,5" scale Stef


----------



## Ishan

Or buy a RCG


----------



## D-EJ915

nikt said:


> Fixed


----------



## Stitch

nikt raises a valid point - where the hell are you going to get strings that long? Stringing up my buddy's RG1077XL with D'Addario 10-59's leaves me hardly any string to clip off at all. Another inch on the headstock makes it almost impossible.


----------



## nikt

Stitch said:


> Another inch on the headstock makes it almost impossible.



way more then just an inch. it's string thru body


----------



## Apophis

I have no problem with strings for my 30"  today I broke my 009 and 012 and I bought singles from GHS - no problem with lenght


----------



## Ishan

GHS are very long indeed, that's what I use on my Schecter.


----------



## Desecrated

SIT Strings ???


----------



## Zoltta

Hehe ever see what happens to a nut when too big of strings are put on? lol


----------



## jrf8

Zoltta said:


> Hehe ever see what happens to a nut when too big of strings are put on? lol



depends on the material of the nut, but for some reason this post reminded me of the time i bought one of the weed leaf teles from rondo just for shits and giggles, in hour into playing it the top nut (made of plastic, the guitar was a whole 139$) blew up at the low e the piece of the nut shot out and hit my friend in the ear


----------



## tonyhell

ghjm


----------



## Shinx

I'm not sure if this was covered in the other gargantuan thread, but does anyone know about what the production run for these guitars will be?


----------



## Shannon

OH MY GOD! I AM IN LOVE. 
Oh yes, the SC608B will be mine.
My dreams have some true.


----------



## nikt

ESP SCs have a carbon nut,it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Zoltta

Ive seen someone bust 2 nuts before......wait...i mean NO!

Ive seen 2 nuts break before. Both were graphite and sadly the string guages were maybe like .002+ thicker? Kinda wierd


----------



## Splees

Tristoner7 said:


> Awesome, I'm pretty psyched about those ESP 8s. I wanted to get an Ibanez 8 string but felt wierd paying $1500 for a bolt on basswood bodied guitar, 8 or not (no offense if you have a RG2228). I'm a big sucker for value for money and a set-neck/neck thru, mahogany body 8 string with an arched top and neck binding for almost 1/2 to 3/4 the price of the Ibanez is too good to pass up. I'm gonna start saving ASAP.



Same here, I've come pretty close breaking down and getting the RG2228 a few times. Personally I can't stand Ibanez any more. Not only is my wallet happy about the SC608b, but I am too. The only thing I'm worried about is stringing it. 27", pointy headstock, string through, it's going to be tough finding some strings that are long enough around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Variant

Splees said:


> Same here, I've come pretty close breaking down and getting the RG2228 a few times. Personally I can't stand Ibanez any more. Not only is my wallet happy about the SC608b, but I am too. The only thing I'm worried about is stringing it. 27", pointy headstock, string through, it's going to be tough finding some strings that are long enough around my neck of the woods.




 *Excellent* point, I didn't think of that. With respect to my RG2228: After taking the taper-core part of the D'Addario .080 off so that a minimum of the taper was exposed at the bridge, there wasn't much when I nipped off the ball end to get enough wraps around the tuner end to hold it properly in place... a long, reverse headstock would make that an major issue. Locking tuners anyone?!


----------



## Ishan

Those ESP/LTD come with locking tuners.


----------



## Splees

OH yeah they do. the LTD version comes with "ESP LOCKING TUNERS".... Who knows how good those will be. Usually ESP is fairly good about their hardware. I've had great success with their own tuners on a few LTDs. One never knows though.


----------



## heavy7-665

So whats the deal with the locking tuners?


----------



## keithb

Locking tuners don't require you to wrap the string around the tuning peg - it just goes through a hole and is grabbed there. You tune as normal, by wrapping/unwrapping the string, but they require less string since there's no need to wrap multiple times.


----------



## heavy7-665

GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

I merged this thread with Shawn's LTD8 thread, so a few posts might be out of order/a little strange.


----------



## heavy7-665

I was wondering why i was on there like that


----------



## Chris

Stitch said:


> nikt raises a valid point - where the hell are you going to get strings that long? Stringing up my buddy's RG1077XL with D'Addario 10-59's leaves me hardly any string to clip off at all. Another inch on the headstock makes it almost impossible.



Yep.


----------



## TomAwesome

Maybe another string brand would work better. I put DR strings on my 30" baritone, and while I barely had any excess to cut off, it worked fine getting 2-3 wraps around the non-locking tuners furthest from the nut. It's not an in-line headstock, but with the extra scale length, plus the extra length lost to the TOM bridge, I'm pretty sure they'd be fine on a 27" scale 8-string with an in-line headstock, especially with locking tuners.


----------



## zimbloth

Some brands use very long strings, you just have to know which ones. Trial and error is the only way to find out. Elixirs for example are practically like bass strings they're so long. S.I.T and DR if I recall also use long ones.


----------



## Chris

I run baritone strings from time to time, at 12-16-22-38-52-68. I didn't check the tension calculator, but I think those might work if you go something like 10/70+, assuming you can find something for the high E long enough.

The kicker is going to be getting them retail, because a lot of people still don't buy strings online. I don't see Guitar Center stocking them anytime soon, but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## ibznorange

guitar center? stock something innovative? nahhhhh.

 What strings does SC use? those have to work lol


----------



## D-EJ915

I've never had any problems with EBs length-wise, or I don't think I have.


----------



## yevetz

got info....maybe 2 of LTD's will be here


----------



## sakeido

First shipments of the SC608B come in March/April/May apparently. Long time to wait


----------



## yevetz

sakeido said:


> First shipments of the SC608B come in March/April/May apparently. Long time to wait



weird thing........we was got 2228 faster than USA here. But we awaiting ESP's\LTD's in June\July

EDIT......Less than 3 days till namm


----------



## skinhead

sakeido said:


> First shipments of the SC608B come in March/April/May apparently. Long time to wait



I feel that it repeat the Ibanez story and they will apear on december.


----------



## yevetz

skinhead said:


> I feel that it repeat the Ibanez story and they will apear on december.


----------



## Maggai

I really want one of these. Damnit 25,5 scale, if that one had a longer scale i'd get it for sure.


----------



## Apophis

so grab a Stef


----------



## Maggai

yeah i might do that


----------



## Splees

I'm actually pretty tempted to get the FM-408 and the SC-608b. I know I'll have enough cash to spare by March for them. As of right now I have enough to spare for one. My birthday is in March sooo maybe I'll get some extra cash for downpayment on the other.


----------



## nexbot

I will most certainly be getting a 608B.

I was gonna get a used Ibby 8, but with better neck construction, headstock (IMO), and price (even if you do have to buy your own case, there's no reason for me to.

Aince I own 2 607B's, I know the quality of these guitars, and I can't friggin' wait!


----------



## Zoltta

AMS BETTER carry those fuckers


----------



## plyta

This speculation about insufficient string length really shattered my 8 string baritone fantasies.  

 Just for sake of peace I measured a set of Ernie Ball Skinny Top Heavy Bottom strings (10-52) which I had lying around &#8211; all the strings were more than 39 inches or ~1 meter in length (starting from the ball end to another end), wound strings were a tad longer than plain strings. Also I measured one of D&#8217;Addario Nickel wound singles I got today from stringsdirect.co.  &#8211; it was 1 meter long as well (from the ball to the end of winding) + more than 2 inches (~6 cm) of extra unwound core.

 Thus, I conclude that 1 meter is a common industrial length for electric guitar strings. 

So stringing 27" baritone with ordinary popular strings is not a problem.  

Even the dream off 30&#8220; 8 string baritone is saved. (not with inline-8 headstock and string-thru-body bridge though)


----------



## nikt

Dean Markley strings are too short (the wraped around part) for my B7 which is 27inch scale. I can wrap them around the tuners of low B and E only with the plain core part :/


----------



## TomAwesome

plyta said:


> This speculation about insufficient string length really shattered my 8 string baritone fantasies.



It really depends on your gauge preferences and just how low you want to tune. If you only want to tune to F# or F or so, you'll be fine, even with reasonable gauges. If you like thick strings, you can probably go even lower without much trouble. Unfortunately, I like tuning down really low with really thin strings


----------



## Apophis

nikt said:


> Dean Markley strings are too short (the wraped around part) for my B7 which is 27inch scale. I can wrap them around the tuners of low B and E only with the plain core part :/




So maybe you have to move to other brand


----------



## nikt

I'm going to check EB once again but I didn't like them last time :/


----------



## technomancer

EBs are nice for about three days, then need changed after about a week. I used them all the time before switching to Elixirs. Honestly the only problem with them is they just die way too fast.


----------



## Stitch

Exactly what I've found. Lovely sound, but it doesn't last.


----------



## ibznorange

mmhmm. ive found the dead sound is better than other strings post failure though. Psh, i just go with em cause you can get em ridiculously cheap in bulk, and like you guys said they sound great new


----------



## yevetz

technomancer said:


> EBs are nice for about three days,



Unfortunately yes........coz I love tone of EB


----------



## yevetz

Ok guys back on topic......I think that namm is going now. Somebody got some photos so far?


----------



## heavy7-665

Yeah someone post pics of these bad boys


----------



## plyta

Just downloaded ESP/LTD 2008 catalog from their site. LTD FM-408 comes with factory strings
68/56/46/36/26/17/13/10
tuned to
F#/B/E/A/D/G/B/E


----------



## Ishan

Are they nuts?


----------



## heavy7-665

plyta said:


> Just downloaded ESP/LTD 2008 catalog from their site. LTD FM-408 comes with factory strings
> 68/56/46/36/26/17/13/10
> tuned to
> F#/B/E/A/D/G/B/E



Im using 70/56/46/36/26/16/11 on a Ibanez Ax tuned down to F# and its okay i guess


----------



## plyta

10-56 for 7 string standard tuning is on the high tension side for me, I use 9-54 for standard tuned 7 on 25.5" scale. 

But 68 on 25,5" tuned to F# is A BIT floppy for me, I wouldn't put anything thiner than 70 on 27" scale in order to tune to F#.


----------



## yevetz

Ishan said:


> Are they nuts?



Will see


----------



## Ishan

Well I tune to B standard on my 26.5"scale baritone 6er and I use 70/14  I guess I like high tension better.


----------



## D-EJ915

F# 64 is loose as shit on my baritone


----------



## Splees

I don't see this as a problem for me. 

I've gotten used to using a 56 for F#! It's the only gauge I've had available to me. I like thinner picks also, so that probably helped me get used to it. I plan on getting this for the "one low, one high" option. Then probably get the SC-608b for the added low strings.


----------



## heavy7-665

2 days of NAMM and still no pics of these


----------



## Zoltta

Yeah really wtf is going on here?


----------



## TomAwesome

Maybe they just don't have any of them actually made yet.


----------



## skinhead

Remember guys, the Carpenther is 27.5" and the FM 25.5"

Why they didn't use a real scale?


----------



## TomAwesome

27.5? I thought it was 27". And that is a real scale


----------



## sakeido

I don't see how weird scale lengths matter at all. The guitar still plays fine.


----------



## skinhead

TomAwesome said:


> 27.5? I thought it was 27". And that is a real scale



They can used at least one inch more or 30" scale


----------



## sakeido

skinhead said:


> Remember guys, the Carpenther is 27.5" and the FM 25.5"
> 
> Why they didn't use a real scale?



I don't get it. Why did this warrant big red numbers? The Carpenter is 27" as posted earlier in the thread, just like the FM being 25.5". Weird choices to be sure, but I don't see what the deal is here? The guitar is 100% as playable as a 27" or 28" scale guitar. Your hands are 100% capable of playing any scale guitar, not just 24.75, 25.5, 27, and 30"....


----------



## yevetz

skinhead said:


> Remember guys, the Carpenther is 27.5" and the FM 25.5"
> 
> Why they didn't use a real scale?



Both Carpenter's are 27"


----------



## ibznorange

everyone stop reposting the giant red text!!!!!
once was enough!!!! 
goddamn lol


----------



## Apophis

sakeido said:


> I don't get it. Why did this warrant big red numbers? The Carpenter is 27" as posted earlier in the thread, just like the FM being 25.5". Weird choices to be sure, but I don't see what the deal is here? The guitar is 100% as playable as a 27" or 28" scale guitar. Your hands are 100% capable of playing any scale guitar, not just 24.75, 25.5, 27, and 30"....




 no matter what scale, all are full playable


----------



## keithb

My Carvin is 25.5", and I find it to be a very comfortable scale length.


----------



## heavy7-665

need pics *twitch*


----------



## TomAwesome

skinhead said:


> They can used at least one inch more or 30" scale



Ack, this issue has been addressed in a lot of threads, but it depends on how low you want to tune. For F# or F, which is what most people are going to tune it to, 27" should work just fine without having to sacrifice playability and usability of the high strings, which a lot of people don't seem to be taking as much into consideration. I'd be tuning it even lower than F, and I'm thinking about trying to get one.


----------



## skinhead

I would love to play them and see what happens.

Another thing, I want to see the real pics of those


----------



## yevetz

I prefer thin strings...I play 9-52 on my 7 so I need not more than at least 0.65 for F#..............27" is short for that gauge


----------



## Splees

Someone HAD to have at least seen them, right? I thought there were some people on the boards that were going to NAMM. arg arg. Maybe in a few days something will pop up.


----------



## TomAwesome

yevetz said:


> I prefer thin strings...I play 9-52 on my 7 so I need not more than at least 0.65 for F#..............27" is short for that gauge



A .065" tuned to F# at a 27" scale will have more tension than the .052" tuned to B on a 25.5" scale. Actually, if you like how the .052" feels tuned to B, you could even get the 25.5" scale guitar, because the tension on the .065" F# and the .052" B would be pretty close.

len 25.5"
B1b .052" NW == == 11.01#
F1# .065" NW == == 11.16#

len 27"
B1b .052" NW == == 12.34#
F1# .065" NW == == 12.51#


----------



## B Lopez

All I could find, Frank.


----------



## skinhead

B Lopez said:


> All I could find, Frank.



+rep. Thanks sir.

It looks very nice


----------



## Luan

Cool!


----------



## heavy7-665

Thats gorgeous so far.


----------



## Kronpox

B Lopez said:


> All I could find, Frank.



gg stealing pics from purple hazer  

but god damn if I weren't so in love with that guitar then that bridge would totally ruin it for me.


----------



## sakeido

How so? It looks sweet and although I have only ever played one Hipshot bridged guitar (and it was a 6er), they feel SO AWESOME on the band.


----------



## Haunted Cereal

holy crap this got big fast


----------



## TomAwesome

Kronpox said:


> but god damn if I weren't so in love with that guitar then that bridge would totally ruin it for me.



Really? I think it looks like a great improvement over the TOM on the 607. I'm a bit more irked by the middle pickup thing.


----------



## Kronpox

I just wish it were string-thru like the 607b

but I mean I have faith that ESP wouldn't screw that up so I'm going to buy it and love it anyway


----------



## TomAwesome

Kronpox said:


> I just wish it were string-thru like the 607b



It looks like it is. Most guitars that have those kinds of bridges are string-through.


----------



## Ishan

The Hipshot bridge IS string through :


----------



## yevetz

TomAwesome said:


> A .065" tuned to F# at a 27" scale will have more tension than the .052" tuned to B on a 25.5" scale. Actually, if you like how the .052" feels tuned to B, you could even get the 25.5" scale guitar, because the tension on the .065" F# and the .052" B would be pretty close.
> 
> len 25.5"
> B1b .052" NW == == 11.01#
> F1# .065" NW == == 11.16#
> 
> len 27"
> B1b .052" NW == == 12.34#
> F1# .065" NW == == 12.51#



weird.....so why it's so floppy?  







thanks B Lopez


----------



## heavy7-665

maybe the strings thickness gives it perceived floppyness i've noticed that alot before on other guitars


----------



## keithb

Definitely gassing for the FM408, but I was hoping they'd come up with something other than black-on-black. So boring


----------



## Kronpox

Ishan said:


> The Hipshot bridge IS string through :



No kidding

k nevermind I'm wholeheartedly in love with it again


----------



## Apophis

yevetz said:


> weird.....so why it's so floppy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks B Lopez



because those strings have double windings and thin core, that's why the floppyness is here.


----------



## heavy7-665

Why arent there more pics? dont we have like 12 people there?


----------



## TomAwesome

yevetz said:


> weird.....so why it's so floppy?



I think I said this in another thread, but if you're talking about that 2228 you tried with the .064", it was probably floppy because the strings were old and crappy like the strings on almost all guitars in stores.


----------



## heavy7-665

Its weird with me though i can use a 60 in F# better than a 70


----------



## dissident

I'm seriously considering getting one of these bad boys.


----------



## heavy7-665

dissident said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of these bad boys.



considering? Ive already got money saved


----------



## yevetz

TomAwesome said:


> I think I said this in another thread, but if you're talking about that 2228 you tried with the .064", it was probably floppy because the strings were old and crappy like the strings on almost all guitars in stores.



i am order 0.65 0.68 0.70 0.72....my friend have 2228...we will do some experiments


----------



## FortePenance

Haunted Cereal said:


> holy crap this got big fast



that's what she said.

I'm still waiting for a 30" 8 string.


----------



## stuh84

FortePenance said:


> that's what she said.



 that made me giggle, because it's childish yet great at the same time


----------



## yevetz

Someone got more pics from namm?


----------



## Variant

yevetz said:


> Someone got more pics from namm?



There are some on Popsyche's thread.


----------



## psychoticsnoman

would you happen to have the link to that thread?


----------



## yevetz

psychoticsnoman said:


> would you happen to have the link to that thread?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/46437-some-namm-pix-4.html


----------



## nexbot

I'm not sure if it's been posted already, but I got off the phone earlier with an ESP rep and he said the Steph 8's will be available for purchase by mid to late March.


----------



## heavy7-665

nexbot said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted already, but I got off the phone earlier with an ESP rep and he said the Steph 8's will be available for purchase by mid to late March.



Kickass news man.


----------



## nexbot

You're telling me.

I've got a little bit of time to start saving up for an LTD 608b.

I was gonna wait until they started popping up on ebay, but who knows how long _that'll_ be! It's hard enough finding a 607b on there!


----------



## Zoltta

I highly doubt they will be out by then, you can never trust the first thing they say. If so....then i will be selling my 607 Natural for one. Because i still am paying off my 2228 haha


----------



## heavy7-665

Zoltta said:


> I highly doubt they will be out by then, you can never trust the first thing they say. If so....then i will be selling my 607 Natural for one. Because i still am paying off my 2228 haha



Remember the last time someone said they would put out an 8 at a certain time?


----------



## Zoltta

yeeeaahh exactly haha but then again, this isnt Ibanez


----------



## heavy7-665

I dont know much about Esp's work ethic


----------



## Zoltta

anyone know if any of these will come with a case. Id assume so


----------



## heavy7-665

I hope


----------



## jrf8

i just ordered the steph8 (not ltd) too bad it wont be showing up till june or july// but hey! i got a really good deal on it


----------



## yevetz

jrf8 said:


> i just ordered the steph8 (not ltd) too bad it wont be showing up till june or july// but hey! i got a really good deal on it



Congrats....how much it was?


----------



## Apophis

yeah, how much ??


----------



## heavy7-665

Apophis said:


> yeah, how much ??



how much?


----------



## Zoltta

and from where?


----------



## yevetz

Zoltta said:


> and from where?


----------



## Apophis

more info !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrf8

Apophis said:


> more info !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok! ok! ill spill the beans, i actually ordered it back in september directly from esp, it cost me 2100 us.with the hardshell case. i caught word early and pulled some strings to get on of the first production rounds, i will be sure to post pics and sound clips right when i get it, i wont let you guys down


----------



## yevetz

jrf8 said:


> ok! ok! ill spill the beans, i actually ordered it back in september directly from esp, it cost me 2100 us.with the hardshell case. i caught word early and pulled some strings to get on of the first production rounds, i will be sure to post pics and sound clips right when i get it, i wont let you guys down



Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## Apophis

Thanks


----------



## heavy7-665

jrf8 said:


> ok! ok! ill spill the beans, i actually ordered it back in september directly from esp, it cost me 2100 us.with the hardshell case. i caught word early and pulled some strings to get on of the first production rounds, i will be sure to post pics and sound clips right when i get it, i wont let you guys down



Thanks bro


----------



## Zoltta

Woooooow i hate you.  Lucky Lucky


----------



## Maggai

I really really want that steph 8. GAS


----------



## heavy7-665

I.......................need............................now


----------



## 7stg

I was looking at the Stef B8. It has some of the features I wanted: alder, neck through, ebony board, but at 3,299 according to samash I could get a custom guitar thats just how I want it. I dont know if its just because it has a artists name tied to it but 3,299 is way too much.
Buy ESP STEFB8 Stephen Carpenter Baritone 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash


----------



## yevetz

7stg said:


> I was looking at the Stef B8. It has some of the features I wanted: alder, neck through, ebony board, but at 3,299 according to samash I could get a custom guitar thats just how I want it. I dont know if its just because it has a artists name tied to it but 3,299 is way too much.
> Buy ESP STEFB8 Stephen Carpenter Baritone 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash



Yeah price is.........huge......but still thanks for info


----------



## LadyKiller

dowenprs said:


> (Note: This thread was merged with Shawn's LTD8 thread)
> 
> Looks like ESP is coming out with and LTD 8 string for namm, wonder what the price will be like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> Dan


 

Holy Shit
Why Stef tries to sound like Meshuggah?
But the Horison Headstock rules
Nobody who wanna make Music needs an 8-string. It is only for noise.


----------



## TomAwesome

LadyKiller said:


> Holy Shit
> Why Stef tries to sound like Meshuggah?
> But the Horison Headstock rules
> Nobody who wanna make Music needs an 8-string. It is only for noise.



Come on now. You should know better than to join this forum of all places and start saying stuff like that.


----------



## Apophis

If you think it's only for noise   Too many 8 string players here to say things like that


----------



## Adam

Apophis said:


> If you think it's only for noise   Too many 8 string players here to say things like that



^

Also, not all people tune to low F#, it's becoming a cliche, I tune mine to B-A.


----------



## Ishan

Why is it a cliché? It's what you do with it which can become cliché, not a tuning. I have a friend playing a 7 tuned to F and his band sounds nothing like Meshuggah  try a few bartok run down to F and you'll see


----------



## Apophis

more strings - more tunings possibilities, who said we have to go lower or even higher, we have to mix and use our own tunings


----------



## bostjan

I wouldn't mind having an eight string tuned to minor seconds, but if I had to choose one main tuning, I'd go with BEADGBEA or BEADGBEG. You pretty much need a compound scale length to do that without special strings, though, unless you want to compromise your tone.

At 27", I think tuning ADGCFADG would work.


----------



## nexbot

Anyone else totally gassing for an LTD 608B? I've talked to ESP several times recently, looks like it'll start shipping on approx. March 15. They're making a case just for this guitar, so the old MH cases they used for the 607Bs may not work.


----------



## ibznorange

nexbot said:


> They're making a case just for this guitar, so the old MH cases they used for the 607Bs may not work.



Probably not, that headstock is gonna be ridiculously long


----------



## D-EJ915

I'd think it'd be more the wide-ass neck, my H-207's neck barely fits in a 6-string case.


----------



## Kronpox

nexbot said:


> Anyone else totally gassing for an LTD 608B?



Yes, I very much am 



nexbot said:


> I've talked to ESP several times recently, looks like it'll start shipping on approx. March 15.



Is that a, 'looks like they'll start shipping on the 15th' as in they don't really know and are trying to keep us eager or is this more legit than that because I don't think I can make it through the next two weeks knowing that I will be ordering an 8-string at the end of it only to have my dreams dashed as they tell me it'll be more like november


----------



## Zoltta

When has it ever been the first date anyone ever threw out


----------



## RXTN

The ESP LTD FM-408 is sold at thomann.de for 1111&#8364;. Not bad!


----------



## plyta

UK prices, a tad lower than in the rest of Europe:

ESP LTD SC-608B BLK - U.K. International Cyberstore

ESP LTD FM-408 - U.K. International Cyberstore

Price difference is EUR4


----------



## jem_legacy

I would have jumped on the SC8 if it had a reverse headstock. IMHO it adds a little more tension for the low F#


----------



## zimbloth

jem_legacy said:


> I would have jumped on the SC8 if it had a reverse headstock. IMHO it adds a little more tension for the low F#



Well I have good news for you then, because reverse headstocks don't affect tension one iota


----------



## TomAwesome

^ What he said. It's not really an "IMHO" kind of thing, because tension is something that can be measured and isn't a matter of opinion.


----------



## Kronpox

Headstock direction affects the 'perceived tension' because longer strings (ie with tuners farther from the headstock) have more metal to stretch and thus feel bendier. So the good news is that with a regularly-oriented headstock, the perceived tension on the lower strings is higher than on a reverse.

The more you know!


----------



## nexbot

Kronpox said:


> Headstock direction affects the 'perceived tension' because longer strings (ie with tuners farther from the headstock) have more metal to stretch and thus feel bendier. So the good news is that with a regularly-oriented headstock, the perceived tension on the lower strings is higher than on a reverse.
> 
> The more you know!



Interesting! I still can't decide if I'll go with a 68 or a 70 for the F#.

On another note, I just ordered my 608B today, and thanks to a Sam Ash 20% off promotion, I'll be getting mine with a little extra change in my pocket.

Now to see when it arrives...


----------



## feelmytool

Whoa, i'm really into that guitar. I heard Stephen wants to tune down to E for the new record so it'd be full circle back to adrenaline. I'd actually love to keep this baby in standard and just turn the lowest string to E. that would sound so disgusting. I got the "normal" headstock version of Stephens 7 string a few months ago for 4 hundred so maybe i'll just wait a few months and see what Ebay has to say about this. 

P.S. also that's not very smart on ESP's part to make an 8 string with a damn 25.5 scale length. Unless you wanted to tune the guitar up^ in which case it would actually be really cool.


----------



## Zoltta

Seriously when are these fuckers going to come out, its driving me NUTS


----------



## Splees

EH


there was a rumor that said they were going to ship out on the 17th.


----------



## Zoltta

Yeah 100% doubt it. I just really wanna get rid of this 2228 and get the 608 : /


----------



## Splees

I know.. I doubt it too. Samash is saying they're "On Order" still. I'm probably going to get one in a few months after I move.


----------



## Zoltta

Yeah if they really were shipping the 17th they would know about it and have the ETA on their site but they dont. Im looking to see if AMS will carry them but they still dont know yet. I can afford a full 1200 at once so im looking to sell my 2228 for one.


----------



## cvinos

A photo of the B8 straight from Musik Messe Frankfurt 2008:


----------



## Zoltta

Absolute Sex. Are there anymore pics from there?

And why does it look like the neck would be a baseball bat? Either way im already sold on one haha


----------



## cvinos

Yes there are more pics. I have to make them smaller to upload... coming in 20 minutes.


----------



## Zoltta

Awesome duder thanks


----------



## Alex-D33

Fuck man, the headstock is as big as a SMALL HOUSE . Other than the size of the headstock it looks sweet.


----------



## yevetz

pics pics pics


----------



## yevetz

cvinos said:


> yes there are more pics. i have to make them smaller to upload... coming in 20 minutes


----------



## cvinos




----------



## TomAwesome

I love that bridge!


----------



## skinhead

This is what I have for the moment. Random pics I saved on my HD


----------



## cvinos

Also got pics pf an ltd 8, coming now.


----------



## zimbloth

The B-8 looks really cool. I'm digging it. If it had a proper neck pickup it would be near flawless.

That said, at $3299 street that's pretty harsh when you could get a Sherman or Bernie Rico Jr 8 for $1000 less.


----------



## Zoltta

Its all in the logo my friend haha fucking gay as hell right

Anyway my eyes are having orgasms


----------



## yevetz

Thanks guys


----------



## cvinos

An ltd 8 at Frankfurt Musik Messe 2008, with some crazy reflexions:


----------



## yevetz

awesome  thanks


----------



## Zoltta

I still cant fucking beleive this guy and his stupid pickup configurations


----------



## yevetz

Zoltta said:


> I still cant fucking beleive this guy and his stupid pickup configurations


----------



## zimbloth

yevetz said:


>



Yevetz, most people prefer a neck pickup as opposed to the middle EMG hum. I understand it's Stephen's model and the fact it has his own specs is okay, but the reality is it turns off a lot of people. I've owned 4 different Stephen Carpenter 7-string models, I liked each one, they're great guitars - but the middle EMG is about as useless as they come IMO. An EMG-81 in the middle just doesn't sound good for leads, and for cleans being able to split the neck + bridge would produce better results.

Again, this is just my opinion, but it is shared by most. I believe ESP would sell a lot more of those if they had a regular neck pickup or even just a single bridge hum (as the middle EMG can get in the way of many players' picking unless its lowered to the point where it becomes useless anyways).

Understand now or still confused?


----------



## skinhead

Zoltta said:


> I still cant fucking beleive this guy and his stupid pickup configurations



He's the example of "Weed, making people stupider, since ever".


----------



## Zoltta

Like whenever i start to bust out a solo with the middle pickup i just STOP on a virtual dime because it sounds so......wrong. Like its TRYING to sound good but its half-assed and fails miserably. Like Fred Durst trying to shred for example


----------



## yevetz

zimbloth said:


> Yevetz, most people prefer a neck pickup as opposed to the middle EMG hum. I understand it's Stephen's model and the fact it has his own specs is okay, but the reality is it turns off a lot of people. I've owned 4 different Stephen Carpenter 7-string models, I liked each one, they're great guitars - but the middle EMG is about as useless as they come IMO. An EMG-81 in the middle just doesn't sound good for leads, and for cleans being able to split the neck + bridge would produce better results.
> 
> Again, this is just my opinion, but it is shared by most. I believe ESP would sell a lot more of those if they had a regular neck pickup or even just a single bridge hum (as the middle EMG can get in the way of many players' picking unless its lowered to the point where it becomes useless anyways).
> 
> Understand now or still confused?



Thanks got it clearly  (sorry for my english) 

Yes I prifer neck pup too......coz 80% of all play I play or on neck hum position or two singles position 

Ukrainian ESP dealer told me that they will bring all 3 8 string models in the end of May


----------



## cvinos

Yesterday I resurrected my old Danelectro 56-U2 with a regular d'addario 13-56 string set and tuned it low to a compfy A# Standard, no fret buzz in most places on the neck. My first own down-tuning experience.

The sound is strange and special with the lip stick single coils. It works and is fun to play... how I would love to own a B7 or even a B8 now! I know how playable the B7 is, just excellent.


----------



## Maggai

I must get the B-8. Total gas.


----------



## technomancer

Maggai said:


> I must get the B-8. Total gas.



For $3k total waste of money more like 

It does look bad ass though.


----------



## yevetz

technomancer said:


> For $3k total waste of money more like
> 
> It does look bad ass though.



almost agreed.....but will see.......local dealer said that they will have 2CS models one ESP and one LTD......and I'll try them  MWAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## technomancer

The SC-608B is the LTD model. That one's not badly priced at $1100 but doesn't have that hot blank ebony board.

Then again you could probably get Sherman to build you a STEF-B8 minus the lame pup config for less money and get a better guitar.


----------



## Kronpox

^
this picture clearly shows one of those stupid model name inlays at the 24th fret of the 608b






^
but this picture clearly shows otherwise

whats uh, up with that

(edit: unless the lower picture is the SC8 and not the 608b which would explain a lot- but piss me off that the 608b has even more retarded inlays)

(edit 2: after thirty-two seconds of research it turns out that yeah, the 608b has that inlay and I never noticed. Not only do I feel like a douchebag but god damn do I hate that inlay)


----------



## Celiak

I think ERGs are a niche market where the main consumer already knows and has relationships with custom builders. They know they can get a better quality instrument built to their specs at a much better quality than a production guitar. The only reason these people get production models is if they are more reasonably priced to make the compromise in quality and specs worth it. In other words they priced themselves way the fuck out of the market for what they are trying to sell.


----------



## technomancer

The ESP sigs ARE custom shop instruments (they're built by the ESP custom shop). The problem is if I'm dropping that kind of cash I want MY custom not Stephen Carpenter's


----------



## skinhead

technomancer said:


> The ESP sigs ARE custom shop instruments (they're built by the ESP custom shop). The problem is if I'm dropping that kind of cash I want MY custom not Stephen Carpenter's



Steph, da weed smoker


----------



## Hexer

has anyone played one of those yet?
I played the RG2228 again at Musikmesse and wanted to try the SC608 to compare but wasnt able to even get close to it cause the ESP booth mutates to a booth purely for autograph-signing even more every year it seems. They had CoB there seemingly the whole time I was around so noone could get to the guitars (not to mention the huge crowd of people there)


----------



## Kronpox

DCGL quoted me 7-10 days when they're expected to get them


----------



## nexbot

Hey guys, I'm not sure if anyone else has posted yet, but I now hold in my hands my very own LTD SC608B! It just arrived today; it's soooo beautiful!

My first impression: if you like the 607, you'll like the 608.

Second impression: factory setups suck ass.

I'll post a more complete review soon.


----------



## Desecrated

nexbot said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if anyone else has posted yet, but I now hold in my hands my very own LTD SC608B! It just arrived today; it's soooo beautiful!
> 
> My first impression: if you like the 607, you'll like the 608.
> 
> Second impression: factory setups suck ass.
> 
> I'll post a more complete review soon.


----------



## Kronpox

Desecrated said:


>



THIS


----------



## Hexer

nexbot said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if anyone else has posted yet, but I now hold in my hands my very own LTD SC608B! It just arrived today; it's soooo beautiful!
> 
> My first impression: if you like the 607, you'll like the 608.
> 
> Second impression: factory setups suck ass.
> 
> I'll post a more complete review soon.



can you somehow compare it to the RG2228 maybe? 
congrats on the new axe!!


----------



## nexbot

Pics are coming soon. First I have to get it back from my tech.



Hexer said:


> can you somehow compare it to the RG2228 maybe?
> congrats on the new axe!!



Honestly, I haven't held an RG2228 yet, but there are two big things I like about this guitar better:

1) No fucking locking nut! I hate locking nuts; if you don't mind them then I guess it doesn't really matter to you.

2) Neck-thru neck! I dislike bolt ons; I prefer the sustain, tuning stability, and feel of a neck-thru guitar.

Couple these facts with the fact that this guitar is significantly cheaper than the 2228, even when you factor in the extra cost for the case (since it's not included), and you have yourself one pretty happy camper here.

And did I mention the bridge?

OMG. Hipshot bridges freakin' RULE!

This bridge allows the flesh of my palm to cover over 50% of the circumferential surface area of the string. Palm muting just got a little easier like that *snaps fingers*

With my locking Tonepros tuneomatic bridge on the LTD 607, the little "peaks" of the string saddles on the bridge would obscure a good portion of the string where its vibration terminated. With the Hipshot, my palm actually floats past this point.

I imagine this is what you'd feel if you were to build a guitar with no bridge at all; the strings would come up straight out of the body.

I'm not sure if commuticating this correctly. Suffice it to say that I am more than happy with this axe. It's also nice that I paid under $1G for it 

Pics to come...


----------



## cvinos

Some pics are already there, in case someone missed them: go to page 56, then 57..., this thread.


----------



## Kronpox

cvinos said:


> Some pics are already there, in case someone missed them: go to page 56, then 57..., this thread.



Rule #1 about pictures of guitars: there's never enough


----------



## eon

Anyone got an FM-408, yet?


----------



## Rational Gaze

Mine ships on Friday before 4:30. I'll post photos.


----------



## dowenprs

No picture yet, but the SC-608 is in stock at DCGL.

LTD 2008 SIGNATURE SERIES SC-608B Black 27" Baritone Scale 8-String Electric Guitar

If anyone is looking for one that is.


----------



## technomancer

dowenprs said:


> No picture yet, but the SC-608 is in stock at DCGL.
> 
> LTD 2008 SIGNATURE SERIES SC-608B Black 27" Baritone Scale 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> If anyone is looking for one that is.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/55135-esp-ltd-fm-408-sc-608b-stock-dcgl.html


----------



## nexbot

A little late, but as promised:





































This really is a fucking gorgeous guitar. As I stated before, the factory setup was shite, after I got it back from the ol' tech it's been playing beautifully.

My only issues with it (nitpicking):

1. Though I love the hipshot bridge, due to its engineering, my tech wasn't able to lower the high E as low as he wanted. He said if he could, he would've lowered it another 16th of an inch. I don't think it's a huge deal.

2. The ESP locking tuners. They're trickier to use than the Gotoh Delta series tuners than I'm used to. I'll update this as I change the strings more in the future.

3. The black finish. I'm not a huge fan, though I know many in here are. I think it's pretty and all, but it's a bitch to keep clean and scratch free, as the pictures can attest to.

Overall ruling? Fucking badass guitar. I haven't picked up my seven string since I got this bad boy back. It's actually not as tricky as I thought it might be, though the slightly larger neck does take some minor getting used to.

I would highly recommend this guitar to anyone in the market for an 8 string.


----------



## darren

One word:

HAWT!


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaa, huuuuge headstock


----------



## nexbot

D-EJ915 said:


> whoaaa, huuuuge headstock



Did anyone say decapitation?


----------



## Zoltta

What are the numbers looking like for the first shipment? Didnt ibanez have a short supply for the first run? Im looking to sell my RG2228 and get one of these but not right away, i wont how long it will take for these to sell out


----------



## Kronpox

god damn now I want one even more


----------



## Zoltta

Talked to a guy down at Samash and he said he is willing to make a trade for the RG2228. I just need to put 200 down because it will be a special order and then we can work out the trade from there when he sees the Ibby. He said it would probably come in Tuesday or Wed. Im going down tommorow to do it. Hopefully things work out


----------



## nexbot

Zoltta said:


> What are the numbers looking like for the first shipment? Didnt ibanez have a short supply for the first run?



I don't know the exact numbers or anything, but ESP executed this thing WAY better than Ibanez.

Case in point: I preordered in March.

I got it last week.


----------



## Zoltta

Ordered one and its on its way


----------



## nexbot

Zoltta said:


> Ordered one and its on its way



Awesome! Let me know how you like it!

Looks like old Sam Ash has them in stock now:

Buy ESP SC608 Stephen Carpenter LTD Baritone 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash


----------



## Zoltta

Yea im actually ordering it from a Samash store, and they said they will most likely get if off the website. Normally i dont guy guitars from stores but im trading in my RG2228 for one so i have no choice.

I know ill love it 100 percent but im curious as to how the neck will feel compared to the RG2228. the Ibbys neck is really thin which i kinda like. I have a SC607 as well, so i assume the radius wont get too bad


----------



## Zoltta

Annnnyy day now Samash, should be in either today or within the next 2 days. Atleast this week wont be a total failure even though my xbox broke the day GTA game out....


And i believe i just jynxed myself, great


----------



## Rational Gaze

The FM is a lot of fun so far. Put some fatter strings on it so it's not as rubbery. It sounds really nice. I"ll have some recordings soon.


----------



## Kronpox

and pics even sooner!


----------



## nexbot

Rational Gaze said:


> The FM is a lot of fun so far. Put some fatter strings on it so it's not as rubbery. It sounds really nice. I"ll have some recordings soon.



Yes, get us some nice pics!


----------



## MatthewK

SC-608b is MINEZ. Will be here sometime next week


----------



## Rational Gaze




----------



## Desecrated

Any chance of a review ?


----------



## Kronpox

why oh why is that beautiful guitar standard scale and not at least 27"

I'd probably already have one if it were baritone


----------



## Zoltta

That thing is fucking awesome


----------



## Rational Gaze

Desecrated said:


> Any chance of a review ?



I haven't had a decent enough amount of time with it for my review to be anything but "God it's fucking fun to play. OMG!!!!!". But I'll try.

First thing that turned me off a bit was the twangy 8th string due to the 25 scale, but I threw a LaBella .80 string on that puppy, along with a Medium .60 Dean Markley 7 set, and now it's actually more then tolerable. The solid black hardware is just gorgeous as well. When I unpacked it from the box, I just kind of stared at it. 

*Rational Gaze receives [The Hammer of Thordendal]*

It actually plays FAST. I almost feel like I'm playing a Strat. Maybe a slight overexagerration, but it's extremly quick, especially for a thick ass neck like that. I've never had an active pickup guitar before either so I'm getting used to the obscene amounts of 'djent' coming out of it. Having to tweak all my toneport presets for this bastid is kind of a headache at the moment too. 

I'll write up something more comprehensive when I'm less tired, and haven't been working for 12 days in a row!


----------



## Ishan

You didn't tuned it to high A as it was intended?


----------



## zimbloth

Ishan said:


> You didn't tuned it to high A as it was intended?



It wasn't intended for that. It comes stock tuned to F#. Being a 25.5 though you could certainly tune it up, but not with the strings that come stock. a .010 tuned up to A would be borderline dangerous.


----------



## Zoltta

Rational Gaze said:


> I haven't had a decent enough amount of time with it for my review to be anything but "God it's fucking fun to play. OMG!!!!!". But I'll try.
> 
> First thing that turned me off a bit was the twangy 8th string due to the 25 scale, but I threw a LaBella .80 string on that puppy, along with a Medium .60 Dean Markley 7 set, and now it's actually more then tolerable. The solid black hardware is just gorgeous as well. When I unpacked it from the box, I just kind of stared at it.
> 
> *Rational Gaze receives [The Hammer of Thordendal]*
> 
> It actually plays FAST. I almost feel like I'm playing a Strat. Maybe a slight overexagerration, but it's extremly quick, especially for a thick ass neck like that. I've never had an active pickup guitar before either so I'm getting used to the obscene amounts of 'djent' coming out of it. Having to tweak all my toneport presets for this bastid is kind of a headache at the moment too.
> 
> I'll write up something more comprehensive when I'm less tired, and haven't been working for 12 days in a row!



More Like:
*[The Hammer of Thordendal]*


----------



## XEN

Zoltta said:


> More Like:
> *[The Hammer of Thordendal]*


oo! Legendary!!!


----------



## Rational Gaze

Ishan said:


> You didn't tuned it to high A as it was intended?



I never got it for that very reason. When you're on a budget, have been playing a 7 string with bartitone gauge strings minus a high E, and are sick of the dull tone that produces, and write all your stuff for an 8 string guitar, you make such decisions . It sounds fine with the .80 string as I said. I'm playing it more and more aggressively too. It's awesome.



Zoltta said:


> More Like:
> *[The Hammer of Thordendal]*



I like the way you operate.


----------



## nexbot

Nice guitar, bro.

Why did you opt for that over the SC? Do you like standard scale better than baritone?


----------



## Splees

ESP FM408 LTD 8 String Electric Guitar Rare! - eBay (item 200223013580 end time May-14-08 19:00:33 PDT)


----------



## Maggai

The FM-408 is truly beautiful. If it was 27" i would have ordered it already. I'm gonna get an eight stringer, but maybe it'll be the SC ltd. Some clips of the fm-408 would be nice.!


----------



## MatthewK

I LOOOOOVE my SC-608b. I think it would be awesome if they made something like an MH-1008b though, with a quilted top, offset block inlays and body binding. More or less the same thing as the SC with different cosmetics. Why do all the 8 strings have to be black? Anyway, it's a very cool guitar and I hope they do well enough that ESP will introduce even more 8 string models.


----------



## Ze Kink

I has money.

I is going to sell 607b.

I wants 608b.

Where in Europe can I get one? Our retailer won't be getting 'em because they're so limited. They can order one though, I'm sure. They're damn expensive though, so I want to see what these go for in  and that way I might get the price down. If they want shitloads for it, I'll order it elsewhere.

Does someone prefer the RG2228 though? If so, why? The Ibanez dealer here rocks and is pretty flexible with their prices, so...

Can't decide!


----------



## Ishan

ESP LTD SC-608B BLK - Cyberstore International Français
available from the 13/06/2008. I don't know if they sell to Finland so you'll have to ask them


----------



## Ze Kink

Ishan said:


> ESP LTD SC-608B BLK - Cyberstore International Français
> available from the 13/06/2008. I don't know if they sell to Finland so you'll have to ask them



I just noticed that too (and they do sell here too, I just bought a Micro Korg from them), didn't find it first and the search came up with nothing, but it's in the baritone guitars -area.

So it's 1111&#8364; then. I think you can get the Rg2228 for ~1200&#8364; from our Ibanez dealer... Hmm.


----------



## Ishan

Micro Korg? I love that lil guy, sounds really good. If you're in for another small VA synth check the Alesis Micron, it's cheap and kicks ass (it got some NASTY sounds )


----------



## JohnyINTROVARTS

MatthewK said:


> I LOOOOOVE my SC-608b. I think it would be awesome if they made something like an MH-1008b though, with a quilted top, offset block inlays and body binding. More or less the same thing as the SC with different cosmetics. Why do all the 8 strings have to be black? Anyway, it's a very cool guitar and I hope they do well enough that ESP will introduce even more 8 string models.



I have a question: What about the head of the guitar - isn´t it too heavy? No problem?


----------



## Zoltta

JohnyINTROVARTS said:


> I have a question: What about the head of the guitar - isn´t it too heavy? No problem?



No its not heavy at all, if anything the body is heavy. I didnt really notice any issue of heaviness with mine


----------



## mitchybang

Check out this link...

Product Categories

I had no idea Schecter was making an 8-string as well...


----------



## TemjinStrife

That was a CS prototype.


----------



## D-EJ915

carlino has the ltd sc ESP_LTD2008SC608B


----------



## MatthewK

JohnyINTROVARTS said:


> I have a question: What about the head of the guitar - isn´t it too heavy? No problem?



No, it's not really an issue.


----------



## Ze Kink

So, any other places besides Thomann to get the Sc608b from? In Europe, I don't want to pay a shitload of taxes.


----------



## nexbot

JohnyINTROVARTS said:


> I have a question: What about the head of the guitar - isn´t it too heavy? No problem?



You would think so, wouldn't you?

But no, it's not headstock heavy. Mine is very nicely balanced, even more so than one of my 607s.


----------



## f22

Ze Kink said:


> So, any other places besides Thomann to get the Sc608b from? In Europe, I don't want to pay a shitload of taxes.



Your countries tax is included in the price at Thomann so you wont need to pay anything other than the price on their site.


----------



## heavy7-665

whats the thickest guage the 608 can hold on the low end?


----------



## bone777

Hey Guys I'm still kinda new on here but anyway I just got the FM408 about an hour ago and right out of the box that crap about the 25.5 scale means absolutely dick.. The factory strings are plenty tight enough to tune it however you want.. This is my first 8 string so I need some time to adjust but this thing really is killer.. I have ordered that damn 2228 twice and had to cancel because I didn't want to wait til I'm 40 to get the thing.. But now I don't even care about it cause this FM408 is way good enough.. Later Dudes..


----------



## Anthony

Yeah. The 408 rocked balls when I played it. Man, I want to go to Sam Ash so bad right now.


----------



## heavy7-665

i still want the 608


----------



## nexbot

So I've been playing my 608 for a while now.

It feels better every day. I'm fighting real hard right now not to buy another one


----------



## chimp_spanner

What's the score with bending on that thing given the shorter scale and lack of locking nut?

Very curious as to how this thing plays - I think seeing how much I love my 1527 I'm probably still going to make the 2228 my first 8. But I'd still like to know what else is out there!


----------



## CooleyJr

I actually got to try the RG2228, the SC608B and the FM408. didnt get to try the B8.

My input on the RG. The longer scale has more tension which means more bight, but the basswood thing gets me... not a big fan of it. Played wicked nice. 

The SC608B had awesome action, it was actually lighter than the RG2228, and the middle emg instead of the neck actually kicked some ass. Id probably add a 3rd EMG808 in the neck.

The FM408 was crazy. Seemed almost easier to play than the 608b.
The neck felt better in a way.

Tone was similar in all three of the 8s i tried.
Of course theres the difference in tone from basswood.


----------



## Maggai

I was very sceptical to the FM408 because of the short scale, but it seems everyone who has one are very pleased. Want to get the that one or the sc608B, but which. Hmmmmm


----------



## Zoltta

nexbot said:


> So I've been playing my 608 for a while now.
> 
> It feels better every day. I'm fighting real hard right now not to buy another one



Man if only it came in Natural or any other color besides fucking black.


----------



## heavy7-665

Zoltta said:


> Man if only it came in Natural or any other color besides fucking black.



Vampire kiss would be yummy


----------



## chimp_spanner

I've got a 7620 in Vampire Kiss. My friends tell me it's pink. I tell them to shut up before I melt their faces. 

I'd personally like to see pearlescent finishes! With neon binding. Street racing axe...yeeeeeeeeah. 

Okay, no neons. But pearlescent paintwork *thumbs*


----------



## Anthony

nexbot said:


> So I've been playing my 608 for a while now.
> 
> It feels better every day. I'm fighting real hard right now not to buy another one



I'm fighting hard too, I want one so bad. The only thing that is holding me back is the new Agile 8. I really want to see those before I buy.


----------



## heavy7-665

I have that 7620 too lol i love the fact that it looks pink in some light.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Yeah man! Thankfully it's just about a deep enough shade to avoid being totally girly. But I do love it. Seems a lot...quicker...than my 1527. Different/thinner neck maybe. I don't really know.


----------



## SolNiger

I just received my 608B yesterday and it plays wonderfully. I've heard some complaints about the low F# being flabby, but I have it tuned down to a half step and the strings are tight as ever. I'm also very impressed with the pick-ups, this is my first set of actives and I've always hated how they sound in the store. But through my set-up they sound very smooth and clear, and they can also achieve a good clean tone no matter what anyone says. The action is perfect, the tuning stability is solid, and it's just a blast to play. 

Also for those of you wondering, there is a case for it. I think the only way to get one is through an independently owned ESP dealer though.

Pics:


----------



## heavy7-665

-skeet-


----------



## Maggai

Sweet!


----------



## Shannon

SolNiger said:


> Also for those of you wondering, there is a case for it. I think the only way to get one is through an independently owned ESP dealer though.
> 
> Pics:



Do you know what the model number for the case is? I need one. 

And congrats!


----------



## SolNiger

Shannon said:


> Do you know what the model number for the case is? I need one.
> 
> And congrats!


It had a sticker on it that said "CMH8FF", that was the only number I could find on it.


----------



## Shannon

Cool, thank you! I plan to go to the store I bought the ESP from & order up this case. Thanks!


----------



## SolNiger

Shannon said:


> Cool, thank you! I plan to go to the store I bought the ESP from & order up this case. Thanks!


No problem man!


----------



## heavy7-665

i forgot it doesnt come with a case


----------



## nexbot

chimp_spanner said:


> What's the score with bending on that thing given the shorter scale and lack of locking nut?



I haven't played the FM, but the 608B is the same scale as the 2228, 27". Bending is very comfortable.



SolNiger said:


> Also for those of you wondering, there is a case for it. I think the only way to get one is through an independently owned ESP dealer though.





Shannon said:


> Do you know what the model number for the case is? I need one.
> 
> And congrats!



I JUST ordered it from Sam Ash.com, told them I wanted the case for the new ESP 8 string. Done.





heavy7-665 said:


> i forgot it doesnt come with a case



It does not, but seeing as the case comes in at under $100, the LTD 608B with the additional cost of the case still comes out cheaper than the Ibby that comes with a case.


----------



## heavy7-665

sounds good to me


----------



## Splees

I just got back from trying out the fm408 and the rg2228 again. I was very IMPRESSED with the 408.


----------



## eegor

Like, how impressed? Was the 25.5" scale ok?


----------



## Splees

Enough to buy it over the Ibanez; for me at least. the scale wasn't even an issue. it sounded pretty good through a valvetronix and ac30 i tried out. I don't play much metal any more but I can still dial in some decent metal tones... especially with the fm408. i have to wait on the agile first before i think about getting the LTD though.


----------



## tonymustang302

so then what..... 408 or 608???? i cant decide, im sitting waiting to pick one and you guys arent helping lol. I might as well just get a 607B and tune it down.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

An ESP dealer told me there was no case for my FM-408 (my personal motto is "Remain Sceptical!" which I can assure you I stuck with in this situation) so I put the thing in a standard ESP 6 string Horizon case, latched it up without any excess force being placed on the guitar in any way, stood it up and wobbled the whole thing from side to side and there was no movement whatsoever. As happy as I'd be with an actual specific case for the FM-408, I'm pretty happy with the 6 string ESP case after seeing how well it fitted.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ibanez should make RG8321, RG8421, RG8621, RG87420, RG8620's  and Dimarzio should devolope an Eight string EVO pickup


----------



## Zoltta

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ibanez should make RG8321, RG8421, RG8621, RG87420, RG8620's  and Dimarzio should devolope an Eight string EVO pickup



If only 8s were that popular, im sure they would. Id be happy


----------



## gatesofcarnage

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ibanez should make RG8321, RG8421, RG8621, RG87420, RG8620's  and Dimarzio should devolope an Eight string EVO pickup


 I wouldnt have GAS i would have SHIT if that happened..........


----------



## Anthony

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ibanez should make RG8321, RG8421, RG8621, RG87420, RG8620's  and Dimarzio should devolope an Eight string EVO pickup



RGA8321!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

RG1087XL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twiztedchild

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ibanez should make RG8321, RG8421, RG8621, RG87420, RG8620's  and Dimarzio should devolope an Eight string EVO pickup



no offense dude but souldnt this be in the RG2228 thread?


----------



## Vairocarnal

technomancer said:


> The ESP sigs ARE custom shop instruments (they're built by the ESP custom shop). The problem is if I'm dropping that kind of cash I want MY custom not Stephen Carpenter's



I whole-heartedly agree.


----------



## Tombinator

I'm digging the SC608.


----------



## twiztedchild

Has anyone bought the STEF-8 ESP yet?


----------



## COBHC

twiztedchild said:


> Has anyone bought the STEF-8 ESP yet?


 
id like to know aswell

id definitely want to try out an alder bodied 8


----------



## twiztedchild

COBHC said:


> id like to know aswell
> 
> id definitely want to try out an alder bodied 8



Yeah, I think it looks better with the Ebony instead of the "SRC" inlayed Rosewood. But I dont know about the Adler I dont think I have ever reallyplayed adler before  and I know the price is out there but what ever right?  there is some people that bought the Dean RC7 so I think the STEF-8 wouldnt me much different on the spending end then that right?


----------



## Zoltta

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah, I think it looks better with the Ebony instead of the "SRC" inlayed Rosewood. But I dont know about the Adler I dont think I have ever reallyplayed adler before  and I know the price is out there but what ever right?  there is some people that bought the Dean RC7 so I think the STEF-8 wouldnt me much different on the spending end then that right?



eh would much rather spend the money on the RC7 than spend the money on a wood upgrade(or downgrade?) and an ebony fretboard when imo the LTD is enough for me


----------



## twiztedchild

Zoltta said:


> eh would much rather spend the money on the RC7 than spend the money on a wood upgrade(or downgrade?) and an ebony fretboard when imo the LTD is enough for me



that is true I just dont like the SRC inlay  But I think I would do the same thing or just get a custom from Rico Jr maybe


----------



## Zoltta

twiztedchild said:


> that is true I just dont like the SRC inlay  But I think I would do the same thing or just get a custom from Rico Jr maybe



Yeah id get a custom. If i were to spend thousands on a custom, id want it to be MY custom and not someone elses


----------



## twiztedchild

Zoltta said:


> Yeah id get a custom. If i were to spend thousands on a custom, id want it to be MY custom and not someone elses



true.


----------



## dreamermind

I've played LTD SC608b through Vetta and I don't liked it.
may be with good compression and overdrive (NOT distortion) you'll hear the difference between the notes of first 5 frets on the 8 string .The sound of pickups were muddy.IMHO


----------



## twiztedchild

dreamermind said:


> The sound of pickups were muddy.IMHO



but doesnt every one say that about ALL EMG pickups??


----------



## nikt

twiztedchild said:


> but doesnt every one say that about ALL EMG pickups??



all EMGs muddy??


----------



## TomAwesome

Huh? Like them or not, I thought most people agreed that if there is anything EMGs are not, it's muddy.


----------



## twiztedchild

TomAwesome said:


> Huh? Like them or not, I thought most people agreed that if there is anything EMGs are not, it's muddy.



I don't know. I thought most people hated them because they aren't clear or something


----------



## darren

Quite the opposite, in fact. Many people find them to be cold and sterile. I think they're "hi-fi" sounding... you can really hear the sound of the string.

Something that may affect people's experience with EMGs is they have very weak magnets and need to be set VERY close to the strings to get maximum impact from the preamp.


----------



## twiztedchild

darren said:


> Quite the opposite, in fact. Many people find them to be cold and sterile. I think they're "hi-fi" sounding... you can really hear the sound of the string.
> 
> Something that may affect people's experience with EMGs is they have very weak magnets and need to be set VERY close to the strings to get maximum impact from the preamp.



is this true for the blackouts also?


and thanks for the info


----------



## XeoFLCL

twiztedchild said:


> is this true for the blackouts also?
> 
> 
> and thanks for the info


I found it far different for blackouts. EMGs were a pain in the ass for that aforementioned reason, but I find myself LOWERING the blackouts to get a better clean sound. If I'm playing something with balls to the wall distortion, I put them up high and rip off face


----------



## twiztedchild

XeoFLCL said:


> I found it far different for blackouts. EMGs were a pain in the ass for that aforementioned reason, but I find myself LOWERING the blackouts to get a better clean sound. If I'm playing something with balls to the wall distortion, I put them up high and rip off face



I see


----------



## auxioluck

So I'm about to pull the trigger on an SC608, we'll see how it fares against my not-so-big hands!


----------



## twiztedchild

auxioluck said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on an SC608, we'll see how it fares against my not-so-big hands!



Cool. Need Lots of pics by the way


----------



## T0mass

I have one of these "kind of". Check out my thread and let me know if any one can help me out...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/75391-ltd-esp-fm-408-odd-question.html

There are pictures of my stock "mutant" FM-408 now for anyone who cares.


----------



## T0mass

Well it's "Official" I've been contacted by ESP's quality control representative. He's looked at the pictures, had meetings with there production and quality control people, even the person who signed off on the QC sticker. This LTD / FM-408 is possibly a one of a kind prototype, or at most one of a VERY VERY limited early run (like less than 10). They're going to do a bit more digging to see how many exist in circulation for sure. From my conversations, it seems that it's release to market may have been unintentional. 

Just thought you all might be interested.


----------



## nexbot

That is soooo freakin' cool! Did you contact ESP or did they stumble on your pics?

Please update us on what you find out! And BTW, are you gonna keep it? Let me know if you plan to sell it.


----------



## Æxitosus

If anyone is looking to buy this guitar, I definitely reccomend it. I have owned it for about 4 months and I can only think of 2 clear problems:

1) no trem system (which is understandable)
2) the placement of the neck pickup is annoying, and if you do a lot of sweep picking it gets in the way. 

aside from that, if you are able to scrape up the money, definitely go for this


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I'm caught between the Schecter Hellraiser, and a STEF-B8. Price wise, the Schecter at 899.00, (799.00 for my recent finding from the seller funky monkey on ebay. A blemish and a re-do on the nut.) I'm on the look out for a good 8 string that will last a life time for amateur recorder/producer and composer. So anything under 4,000.00 is my limit.


----------



## TomAwesome

If your limit is $4000, talk to a luthier like Sherman or Oni.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

I always knew what I wanted for custom specs but I get this fear of once I'm holding it in my hands it's going to feel awkward and nothing as I wished it would be. But I'm looking into it. Nothing like a custom guitar where I can tell my kids, "Yeah, that's my design...bit I didn't make it." There's just a plethora of specs I can think off, especailly with pick-up's. Here I read about pickups I never have heard before so it's interesting. Thanks Sevenstring.org!


----------



## cvinos

Some photos of a 608B from Musikmesse Frankfurt 2009.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Stephen's older models that had a natural finish and even a green one was probably the most creative guitar's in his line. Since then it's just black with the LTD's having a clown's initials at the 12th fret. Not really going to fork out three grand for a plain guitar.


----------



## Panterica

noodles said:


> If they introduce an eight with an EMG in the bridge and middle, I'm going to hunt down Matt Masciandaro and kick him in the dick.



so...how hard did u kick him?


----------



## animusbassist

Panterica said:


> so...how hard did u kick him?


 haa ha fucking ha!

So, I just bought my SC-608B.. awaiting its arival.. *stoked* I was reading some of the discussion on here and the one thing that worried me a little was the pickup placement.. I thought about it and figured I should be good (I play with my hand right over the bridge anyway, and there is always a pickup there..) Dunno, Ill figure it out when I get it.


----------



## Æxitosus

Here are a couple pics of my SC-608B



















in case you haven't picked up on it, this is an amazing guitar


----------



## Æxitosus

animusbassist said:


> haa ha fucking ha!
> 
> So, I just bought my SC-608B.. awaiting its arival.. *stoked* I was reading some of the discussion on here and the one thing that worried me a little was the pickup placement.. I thought about it and figured I should be good (I play with my hand right over the bridge anyway, and there is always a pickup there..) Dunno, Ill figure it out when I get it.




the pickup placement isnt all that bad imo. great for tone, but if you are someone who sweeps a lot then you might want to lower it. Thats what I did, and I don't have any problems with it now


----------



## Fler

Played one of these the other day. I have a SC500 from years ago so I had a vague idea on what to expect. Unsurprisingly I loved it, and unless Agile confirm a fanned 8, this will likely be bought to pass the time between now and Oni.


----------



## MTech

So I have a question for you guys... how many of you have tried playing one of these through a 15??? Asking cause at a show the other day one of the guitarists was using the 25.5 LTD 8 and when I asked about the sound of it he said "you have to use a 15 to product the low F# correctly. Everybody who has played it through at 15 has loved it even if they hated it on the 12"

He also remarked on the neck cramping the hand up after awhile live and let me check it out and that neck is pretty damn bad towards the body.


----------



## Fler

Just bought an SC608b. I am happy. Until thine Oni is finished. Then I shall die of joy.


----------



## Lero

hey guys! i recently bought a sc-608b and it's great!... but i've got a question for you!... the neck (or middle jojo) pickup sounds louder than the bridge one (clean tone, on distortion both are the same volume) ... why is that???... is it defective???...


----------



## TomAwesome

Lero said:


> hey guys! i recently bought a sc-608b and it's great!... but i've got a question for you!... the neck (or middle jojo) pickup sounds louder than the bridge one... why is that???... is it defective???...



That's normal. The strings are moving more closer to the center of the string than they are closer to the ends, so a pickup closer to the neck will be louder if the output on the pickups is the same. This is why neck pickups are generally lower output than their bridge position counterparts. Just adjust the pickup height until they're balanced how you want them.


----------



## Lero

i really thank you man!... i forgot that part of the concept... of course that's why generally the pickups have different outputs!... i feel happy now hahahaha, thanks again.


----------



## Æxitosus

Lero said:


> hey guys! i recently bought a sc-608b and it's great!... but i've got a question for you!... the neck (or middle jojo) pickup sounds louder than the bridge one (clean tone, on distortion both are the same volume) ... why is that???... is it defective???...



isn't it kind of like that on any guitar?
you could try lowering the pickup a bit. I lowered the neck one for picking reasons and now they are closer to the same volume. it's still louder, but it's a difference.


----------



## Lero

maybe this question is a deja vu for you guys... but... i need to do it!... about string gauges... is it imperative to match the same gauges which came with the guitar... or i can get a normal set of 7 strings 0.10 and a 0.72 bass string for example... and respective calibration of course??? thanks!


----------



## jacksondinky92

the new esp fm-418 runs for $950 here in Pa @ guitars N stuff


----------



## Gitte

this SC608B freakin rules!! Can't get enough of it


----------



## mattofvengeance

Anybody got an SC608b they'd trade for an Ibanez RG1527RB with blackouts? I wanna give 8s a try, and that seems like a very solid guitar!


----------



## capo_fez

I did not look at the rest of the thread here (sorry guys, party foul) but has anyone had any issues with the truss rods in the first run of FM408's? Mine is having an issues of neither is engaged! The neck is straight as an arrow right now, but both truss rods are loose? I would like to think that if the beck started to bow back I could do something quickly about it, but if I can't loosen the truss rods anymore, than would I have to steam it and bend it? I don't want it to come to that. I currently have a set of Ernie Ball Power Slinky 7's on there with a .074 for the low F#. I even had it tuned up a half step and it still isn't phased. I would like to think there is a simple and quick solution that wouldn't run the risk of twisting the neck. If you have any advice hit me up at [email protected]. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BuryMeInSmoke

New to the forums, and the world of ERG's. Picked up an LTD FM-418 a couple weeks ago


----------



## mattofvengeance

mattofvengeance said:


> Anybody got an SC608b they'd trade for an Ibanez RG1527RB with blackouts? I wanna give 8s a try, and that seems like a very solid guitar!



Now I'm looking to maybe try my hand at the 608b or perhaps a not so pampered b8, and I'm looking to trade my 2027xvv with piezos. I'm itching for an 8, and it's between this and the 2228.


----------



## Gallowsforgrace

I have the SC-608B and it's absolutely great.
I've tried the RG2888 and found the neck a little wide for my liking.
I found this surprising as I've always primarily been an Ibanez 7 string player.
The SC-608B has a bit of a narrower width and a more comfortable all around feel in my opinion.
The only thing it's lacking is a neck pickup!
I'm thinking of installing one.


----------



## The Walrus Says

Get the ESP. Why? Because you're paying $1200 for a carved top, ebony fretboard, mahogany body, locking tuners, and a hipshot bridge. As opposed to $1800 plus for a rosewood fretboard, basswood body, and a tremolo (I just don't like trems). 
Just my two cents.


----------



## davidengel

Hey guys new member and stuff here, I recently bought the ESP LTD SC608-B for a steal, $550 off of some guy on Craigslist. All I can say is that this guitar is fucking awesome, compared to what I used to primarily play.


----------



## KenAncients

I own this guitar and I actually use the lowest F# tuned to drop A, I've had no problem with it and I love it. Im getting custom paint within the next couple of months, i hate that i spend 1200 on a guitar thats black.... and rosewood, but other then that its exactly what i was wanting. I wouldnt recommend someone buying an 8 string to use as their only guitar, but it's a great addition to have.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Still lookin for one. Christ, 8s just continue to elude me.


----------



## migreeni

I'm getting da SC608b next week. I only have one minor problem with it. It has Stephen's autograph on the damn fretboard! Any of you guys ever customized your fretboards? Does anyone have an idea what (=how much) would it take to remove the signature and maybe add new inlays throughout the whole fretboard?


----------



## LamaSabachthani

migreeni said:


> I'm getting da SC608b next week. I only have one minor problem with it. It has Stephen's autograph on the damn fretboard! Any of you guys ever customized your fretboards? Does anyone have an idea what (=how much) would it take to remove the signature and maybe add new inlays throughout the whole fretboard?



It's not so bad man. The vast majority of people (and guitarists, probably) don't even know who Stef Carpenter is (even if they know the Deftones). Plus, it doesn't look that ridiculous. I think it's a half decent inlay for the 12th fret. Could be worse, to be honest...


----------



## LamaSabachthani

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Stephen's older models that had a natural finish and even a green one was probably the most creative guitar's in his line. Since then it's just black with the LTD's having a clown's initials at the 12th fret. Not really going to fork out three grand for a plain guitar.



Does anyone on these forums work for a big-name guitar-brand? 

Metal guitarists like colors *other* than black... get that through your thick bloody skulls (and we don't think EMG's are God's gift to music)... Bloody hell...


----------



## MTech

LamaSabachthani said:


> Metal guitarists like colors *other* than black...


----------



## Explorer

LamaSabachthani said:


> Metal guitarists like colors *other* than black... get that through your thick bloody skulls (and we don't think EMG's are God's gift to music)... Bloody hell...



Gee... I own two FM-408s... and I don't play ANY metal gigs! *laugh* 

However, the SC models were made because of SC, so if there's an issue with the color, I guess the one to criticise would be SC. 

(...i do like the fm-408, in spite of the inlay at the 12th fret and color... they are nice axes and relatively inexpensive...)


----------



## LamaSabachthani

MTech said:


>



This has made my day.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

Explorer said:


> Gee... I own two FM-408s... and I don't play ANY metal gigs! *laugh*
> 
> However, the SC models were made because of SC, so if there's an issue with the color, I guess the one to criticise would be SC.
> 
> (...i do like the fm-408, in spite of the inlay at the 12th fret and color... they are nice axes and relatively inexpensive...)



I quite like ESP's to be honest. Even some of their 'cheaper' models feel quite good to me to be honest. I actually think their more straightforward super-strat models are better than most of the stuff they're churning out... they seem to lose the plot when the price goes up incrementally, for whatever reason haha... and I am also massively jonesing for an SC607... the sunburst or natural finish makes me literally smile because its just such a wonderful guitar...


----------



## ncbrock

wow, I REALLY like grey one on his right hand (left hand looking at it). maybe its the lighting and its really black, but i like grey


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm really digging the bright yellow one. You can really only see the headstock clearly, but I WANT IT!


----------



## cow 7 sig

if anyone is interested i will be doing a N8SGD soon(LTD sc608B)
a new replacement for my stolen B8


----------



## Ippon

davidengel said:


> Hey guys new member and stuff here, I recently bought the ESP LTD SC608-B for a steal, $550 off of some guy on Craigslist. All I can say is that this guitar is fucking awesome, compared to what I used to primarily play.


PM me when you get tired of it!


----------



## cow 7 sig

mine


----------



## Cyntex

Mine arrived today, I was still sleeping when the doorbell rang, didnt even have the time to put in my contacts lol.


----------



## Cyntex

edit


----------



## Kamikaze7

LamaSabachthani said:


> Does anyone on these forums work for a big-name guitar-brand?
> 
> Metal guitarists like colors *other* than black... get that through your thick bloody skulls (and we don't think EMG's are God's gift to music)... Bloody hell...



I agree with you as far as colors OTHER THAN black... Give us some damn variety, WTF? All I'll say is I love the EMG's... And I'm NOT about to waste my money on a set of BKP's that I've never heard for myself to determine if I like them or not - that's money I can put towards another 7 or my 8-string... I know EMG's aren't for everyone, but all I will ever use now is the EMG's. They are my tone and sound after 15 years of searching and trying just about everything...



Explorer said:


> Gee... I own two FM-408s...



Lucky bastard, must be nice...  God I hate being broke and NOT being able to buy new gear!!! FUCK!!!!! And here I am, can't even find or afford one... 



MTech said:


>



Must be nice to have an endorsement deal, and get your guitars in whatever color you want... And does anybody else notice something with the baby blue on on the right (3rd guitar to the right from green one in center, top row...)... It looks like he's got a 7-string there that's got his original 3-pickup configuration in it - I wonder how long he's been holding out the EMG 7-string single coil for if that's not a 3rd humbucker in there... I'm willing to bet that he don't even play half of those guitars in that picture, which sucks even worse...

Like I said, must be nice...


----------



## Kamikaze7

cow 7 sig said:


> if anyone is interested i will be doing a N8SGD soon(LTD sc608B)
> a new replacement for my stolen B8



Dude, I am soooo sorry to hear that... I am cringing for you. And I bet the LTD is nowhere near what the actual B8 is like either, which sucks even more...


----------



## Moonfury

Guys, what about cabs for 8s? Want to hear some opinions


----------



## Kamikaze7

Moonfury said:


> Guys, what about cabs for 8s? Want to hear some opinions




To quickly brush on the subject (because it should be in a separate post elsewhere on the boards - so before the two of us catch hell for it...), I was told by several big artists that the tried and true Marshall 1960 412 Stereo cabs are the best. I'm sure that some of the Vader, Mesa, and others are awesome too, but the Marshall's are one of the most common and most tried and true. As for speakers and dealing with such low frequency ranges of the 7 and 8-string guitars, the Celestion K100's are the speakers to use. They have a lot of the tight tone range of the G12T75's, but they have a bigger magnet, different voice coils and a 100Watt power rating. The K100's are specially built with lower tunings/7 & 8 string guitars because of such lower frequencies will tend to break up or get muddy on a lot of other speakers, or just don't sound right tone/EQ wise. I had gone to a guitar clinic with Slipknot's Mick Thomson and he was the one that had advised the crowd that night about them. From what I have heard in audio samples and in-person, the K100's are the thing to use for ERG's, 7's and deeply drop-tuned 6's.

Hope this helps... Now back to the ESP 8's!!!


----------



## Moonfury

Thank you, Kamikaze7! =)


----------



## Kamikaze7

Moonfury said:


> Thank you, Kamikaze7! =)



No problem... Let us know how they sound when you get them!!!


----------



## MTech

No offense but Mick is probably the last person whose tone I'd want to emulate. Most guys using 7-8's that I see all seem to use Orange cabs or just run direct.


----------



## elite8

MTech said:


> No offense but Mick is probably the last person whose tone I'd want to emulate. Most guys using 7-8's that I see all seem to use Orange cabs or just run direct.




which is essentially a copy of a marshall cab


----------



## Kamikaze7

MTech said:


> No offense but Mick is probably the last person whose tone I'd want to emulate. Most guys using 7-8's that I see all seem to use Orange cabs or just run direct.





elite8 said:


> which is essentially a copy of a marshall cab



To an extent, yes... However, if those using the Orange cabs are using the PPC412HP, then that one IS loaded with the Celestion K100's. All the other Orange cabs are loaded with the Vintage 30's, which would NOT sound anywhere near good for a 7 or an 8-string. 

And again, the K100's weren't specifically built for Mick Thomson... They were built because there was enough of a demand for a higher powered speaker with better voicings and better tone dynamics for the lower tunings and frequencies of the 7- and 8-string guitars as compared to the G12T75's... The G12T75's sound awesome, but since guys like us are dealing with pretty much a baritone/bass tone and frequency range, there should be speakers that are built and suited for such applications and that can handle such madness. 

Now back to the ESP 8's, before we all take a short nap for cluttering up this board with speaker chatter...


----------



## MTech

elite8 said:


> which is essentially a copy of a marshall cab


I have yet to see a marshall cab that remotely looks/feels/sounds like an Orange. Marshalls are some of the worst sounding cabs IMO, especially the angled ones. Marshalls use MDF not just wood, and you can tell just by looking at them they're not as thick either. The old original ones that were solid wood are a completely different story which brings up another brand, Bogner which theirs are modeled after the 69' marshall 4x12.

As for cabs and 8's I've had some artists tell me to get the best sound out of one you have to run it with an 18in sub and that's what they were doing in the studio (Kris ex. Darkest Hour being one). Obviously a lot of the guys now are doing it with things like the AxeFX and then going direct so the cabs don't really matter so much as they're using them for stage volume if anything.


----------



## LaPerraLoca

Sorry for bumping this old, OLD, thread.. i know i will burn in hell, (i would like a room with a view to the hell's abysm, thank you)

But im on the hunt for this guitar.
They didint had the SC-607b, so i asked for the 608, they are getting that on the store so i can try it.

I've never played a ERG, and i thought that if i go for 7 now, ( 10 years late ) in a couple of months i will want a 8 string, so i thought, why not, lets go straight with the 8th.

So, any news, reviews with this guitar?
i only found like 4 reviews on guitars over the internet, and they suck! one being from a guy (Xxx Frozen XXX ) trying to play some lame ass metalica cover on one review...

Damn! the video was like "dude gets a great guitar, and doesnt have a clue on guitar"


So, any new thoughts? any news from the shire my friends?


----------



## Explorer

I'm sorry, but I have to ask... how did you find this topic, but miss the various New Guitar Threads and other writings about the 608B? 

Even using the notoriously bad SS.org search function, I found a crapload of topics and discussion by typing "608b" into the search field.


----------



## in-pursuit

More importantly, why did you necro this thread just after you started a new one with the exact same topic?


----------



## LaPerraLoca

cvinos said:


> Some photos of a 608B from Musikmesse Frankfurt 2009.




IM loving all the Random coments i read about this guitar.

Is there any reviews ? owners post? or something?

Ive search before and havent had any luck, also you tube, has a lame kid doing some kind of scales.... and that was all the reviews that i could find.

Please post a link if you know any good info about this axe!


----------



## LaPerraLoca

Sorry guys, but im looking the forum, when ever i go to the bathroom, or my boss is away from the officce... so, MY BAD.


----------



## Gitte

i recently got my esp/ltd 308 with emg 808s. until now, i really like the shorter scale. here's a little video with some ideas i had.


----------



## johnny_ace

Got my ltd sc608b today...couldn't put it down..love it...until my wife got home and told me,"hope you had fun cause i'm wrapping it "


----------



## nexbot

I love mine!


----------

